# Cosa ne pensate del decreto "Pillon"? la nuova riforma sull'affido ...



## riccardo1973 (12 Novembre 2018)

Stanno nascendo disussioni animate da parte di chi vede questo disegno di legge "maschilista" retrogrado, che fa tornare indietro di 50 anni. I punti salienti:
12-diritto alla bigenitorialità
2-pari tempo con entrambi i genitori
3-il mantenimento condiviso 50 e 50 in quanto pari tempo passato con entrambi
4-inserimento di un mediatore familiare al momento della separazione
5-se la casa viene lasciata al collocatario questi deve corrispondere una somma a titolo di risarcimento se la casa non è di sua proprietà
cosa ne penso: bene il diritto alla bigenitorialità in quanto non devono esserci genitori di serie A e serie B
bene pari tempo con tutti e due ma da valutare caso x caso ecco la figura del mediatore
bene mantenimento condiviso a metà e bene che abbiano inserita la clausola che il genitore svantaggiato venga aiutato economicamente da quello avvantaggiato (ma in quote e per un periodo di tempo...)
bene che venga risarcito il genitore che lascia la casa al coniuge in quanto si è visto di frequente padri tornare a casa della mamma xchè economicamente impossibilitati a pagare un affitto
Allora mi chiedo perchè in molti si sono levate proteste visto il bilanciamento di responsabilità che il decreto mette in evidenza rispetto alle vigenti leggi discriminatorie per la maggior parte nei confronti dei padri?


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Stanno nascendo disussioni animate da parte di chi vede questo disegno di legge "maschilista" retrogrado, che fa tornare indietro di 50 anni. I punti salienti:
> 12-diritto alla bigenitorialità
> 2-pari tempo con entrambi i genitori
> 3-il mantenimento condiviso 50 e 50 in quanto pari tempo passato con entrambi
> ...


Ma mi sta bene tutto. A patto che, coerentemente, sia stabilito anche per legge che l'astensione dal lavoro per ragioni di genitorialità sia UGUALE per madre e padre (proprio per legge), e che il  "pari tempo" sia un tempo che per davvero garantisca non solo la genitorialità, ma pure la parità della capacità lavorativa dei genitori.
Pertanto, si' a tutto, anche ai padri che lavorano facendo gli stessi salti mortali delle donne. Sia mai che la situazione si parifichi per davvero 


Edit: ovviamente analoga. "parificazione" legislativa e obbligatoria dovrebbe intervenire anche alla nascita di un figlio. Considerato che l'uomo non va in gravidanza, potrebbe trattarsi di astensione obbligatoria successiva alla nascita. Per allattamento. Così davvero parifichiamo ruoli e opportunità.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Qualcosa deve cambiare, visto che con le disposizioni attuali nei fatti sembra di essere ancora agli anni 70.
Ho visto le separazioni di molti miei coetanei e l'unica vera differenza con quella dei miei genitori è nelle spese relative alla casa (mia madre già all'epoca era una lavoratrice, mai stata casalinga, quindi aveva un reddito che la rendeva indipendente). 
I miei erano in affitto. La casa, rimasta a mia madre, veniva pagata interamente da lei, che era divenuta unica intestataria dell'affitto.
Mio padre passava solo la cifra stabilita dal giudice per il mio mantenimento e poteva vedermi negli orari previsti.
Oggi non è cambiato molto nei fatti.
La casa, sempre più spesso di proprietà, resta di fatto alla moglie in presenza di bambini, anche quando è di proprietà del marito.
Il marito se non ha un buon reddito torna dai genitori, contribuisce al 50% delle spese condominiali della casa in cui non abita, al mantenimento dei figli passando un assegno mensile, alle spese per i figli, contribuisce in caso di disparità di livello degli stipendi al reddito della moglie separata.
La moglie da canto suo si occupa per tutto il tempo dei figli, avendo maggiori oneri e problemi nella gestione degli orari (ma il vantaggio di vivere insieme a loro). 
Gli interventi andrebbero quindi rivolti a appianare le differenze:
obbligo per il padre di impiegare più tempo per i figli in maniera pari alla madre
divisione al 50% delle proprietà condivise
divisione al 50% dei costi per i figli
In pratica ogni separazione dovrebbe prevedere per entrambi le stesse difficoltà: vendita della casa coniugale e riacquisto case individuali, occupazione del tempo identica per entrambi.
Se mai un giorno sarà gestita così, ci sarà un aumento delle separazioni nel forum...:sonar::sonar:
Le discussioni sono al solito politiche. Ogni cambiamento non può che comportare una reazione.
Poi ci sono le posizioni ideologiche. La mia vicina di casa, quarantenne, appartenente a uno dei gruppi femministi più contrari a questa proposta, non è sposata e non ha figli (né probabilmente mai ne avrà), vive da sola, eppure conduce una battaglia accanita come se la questione la riguardasse direttamente. Eppure di situazioni reali che palesano i problemi derivanti dall'attuale situazione in condominio ne avrebbe anche, se solo si affacciasse alla finestra ogni tanto piuttosto che seguire solo i gruppi sui social network.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma mi sta bene tutto. A patto che, coerentemente, sia stabilito anche per legge che l'astensione dal lavoro per ragioni di genitorialità sia UGUALE per madre e padre (proprio per legge), e che il  "pari tempo" sia un tempo che per davvero garantisca non solo la genitorialità, ma pure la parità della capacità lavorativa dei genitori.
> Pertanto, si' a tutto, anche ai padri che lavorano facendo gli stessi salti mortali delle donne. Sia mai che la situazione si parifichi per davvero
> 
> 
> Edit: ovviamente analoga. "parificazione" legislativa e obbligatoria dovrebbe intervenire anche alla nascita di un figlio. Considerato che l'uomo non va in gravidanza, *potrebbe trattarsi di astensione obbligatoria successiva alla nascita*. Per allattamento. Così davvero parifichiamo ruoli e opportunità.


D'accordissimo.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.


Capisci che però sarebbe un processo - quello di riforma delle effettive opportunità lavorative - che dovrebbe essere inserito in una più ampia riforma.
Anche sociale. Che staccarsi dai. "ruoli" non è come alzare la spada all'inno di parità. 
Poi la parità la realizziamo PRIMA di metterli al mondo.
Anche tramite doveri irrinunciabili  (cioè che non possono essere derogati neppure per accordo tra i coniugi). E anche a prescindere dal reale stato di occupazione tra i due. Quindi astensione anche nel caso in cui uno dei due sia inoccupato. O libero professionista. Pari tempi.
Vediamo che succede, anche nel diritto vivente del lavoro.

Ed evviva ai padri che alle 15.00 DEVONO STACCARE dal lavoro. Magari una settimana si, ed una no. Cascasse una pannocchia.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

La collocazione a pari tempo presso i due genitori è insensato.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capisci che però sarebbe un processo - quello di riforma delle effettive opportunità lavorative - che dovrebbe essere inserito in una più ampia riforma.
> Anche sociale. Che staccarsi dai. "ruoli" non è come alzare la spada all'inno di parità.
> Poi la parità la realizziamo PRIMA di metterli al mondo.
> Anche tramite doveri irrinunciabili  (cioè che non possono essere derogati neppure per accordo tra i coniugi). E anche a prescindere dal reale stato di occupazione tra i due. Quindi astensione anche nel caso in cui uno dei due sia inoccupato. O libero professionista. Pari tempi.
> ...


Dovrebbe cambiare tutto, anche la mentalità che vede l'uomo proiettato verso la carriera, indifferente alle necessità della famiglia, mentre per la donna viene considerata un'opportunità l'essere mantenuta dal marito, più tutta una serie di questioni legate al mondo del lavoro che non stanno certo evolvendosi, tenendo conto che neppure la componente femminile della società sembra più avere qualcosa da dire sul costo e la diffusione degli asili nido, giusto per portare un esempio. E questo è un tema che tocca direttamente l'indipendenza della donna.
In un mondo ideale in cui entrambi i genitori lavorano, hanno le stesse occupazioni familiari, orari paragonabili, è conseguenza diretta che alla separazione debba conseguire un uguale impegno economico e di doveri nei confronti dei figli.
Allo stato attuale, se io, alla scoperta del tradimento, avessi voluto separarmi avrei avuto queste conseguenze:
1) perdita casa e arredi contenuti
2) perdita della quotidianità con mia figlia
3) perdita dell'indipendenza. Non avendo genitori per potermi ospitare avrei potuto prendere in affitto una camera in zona (dove le camera si affittano solo ai gruppi etnici e ai generi di chi già risiede, quindi con difficoltà e con costi proporzionati), vendere l'auto per limare sulle spese. Il secondo step secondo statistica sarebbe sopraggiunto qualcosa avessi trovato una nuova donna possibilmente proprietaria di casa da cui andare a convivere. Mia moglie si sarebbe invece assunta tutto l'onere di provvedere alla gestione della figlia per la maggior parte del tempo.

Invece mi sarebbe piaciuto una simile soluzione (impossibile allo stato attuale, se non concordata):
1) Vendita dei beni posseduti dalla coppia. Col ricavato acquisto di due appartamenti vicini più piccoli. 
2) Possibilità di ospitare la figlia durante la notte per entrambi
3) Spese mantenimento figlia addebitabili su conto comune alimentato da entrambi in maniera congrua

Insomma, una divisione equa al 50%, in cui dal punto di vista economico entrambi avremmo avuto le stesse difficoltà, dal punto di vista affettivo avremmo sopportato gli stessi sacrifici, dal punto di vista dell'impegno anche in termini di orario gli stessi oneri.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrebbe cambiare tutto, anche la mentalità che vede l'uomo proiettato verso la carriera, indifferente alle necessità della famiglia, mentre per la donna viene considerata un'opportunità l'essere mantenuta dal marito, più tutta una serie di questioni legate al mondo del lavoro che non stanno certo evolvendosi, tenendo conto che neppure la componente femminile della società sembra più avere qualcosa da dire sul costo e la diffusione degli asili nido, giusto per portare un esempio. E questo è un tema che tocca direttamente l'indipendenza della donna.
> In un mondo ideale in cui entrambi i genitori lavorano, hanno le stesse occupazioni familiari, orari paragonabili, è conseguenza diretta che alla separazione debba conseguire un uguale impegno economico e di doveri nei confronti dei figli.
> Allo stato attuale, se io, alla scoperta del tradimento, avessi voluto separarmi avrei avuto queste conseguenze:
> 1) perdita casa e arredi contenuti
> ...



Avrei voluto separarmi da te 

Io mi trovo di fronte a uno diversamente presente. Mi ha dato della matta (sai anche qui che novità ) quando ho proposto che una volta ogni due settimane fosse lui ad andare a prendere il bambino all'asilo.
Lui non può. 

Però in compenso io posso  AMPLIARE il mio lavoro, in maniera da diminuire la attuale disparità reddituale.
A conti fatti, non passa settimana che mi chieda di cambiare il giorno infrasettimanale in cui lo tiene a cena.
Per me non è un peso. Solo constato che siamo tutti buoni ad essere genitori  "a pari tempo" col culo degli altri  
E lui non ha problemi a passare un buon contribuito. Ma tant'è: se lascio mio figlio un'ora dai nonni, sono madre degenere. Detto e ripetuto. Quindi va bene per lui frequentarlo, ma da una certa ora in poi. Come se il comodo suo, fosse realmente rispondente all'interesse del figlio. Ma sia mai... Io ovviamente posso rimettermi a lavorare dalle 20.00


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Avrei voluto separarmi da te
> 
> Io mi trovo di fronte a uno diversamente presente. Mi ha dato della matta (sai anche qui che novità ) quando ho proposto che una volta ogni due settimane fosse lui ad andare a prendere il bambino all'asilo.
> Lui non può.
> ...


Infatti non va bene neppure così.
Fare i figli è una responsabilità per entrambi che va portata avanti anche dopo la separazione con uguali diritti e doveri.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti non va bene neppure così.
> Fare i figli è una responsabilità per entrambi che va portata avanti anche dopo la separazione con uguali diritti e doveri.



 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] 

Lungi da me passare per la santa che non sono. Che a volte non è che riesco a fare tutto sto lavoro di  "cuscinetto".
Per parte mia sono contenta del mio lavoro, quando sento mio figlio che dice  "voglio andare dal papà" 

Un giorno che sarò in vena, magari condividerò qualcosa in più.
Visto che abbiamo pure terminato la consulenza. Ma che vuoi che ti dica.... Prima di separarmi mi minacciava dicendo  "Tanto tu sei matta", con questo sottintendendo conseguenze a livello di frequentazione di mio figlio.

"piuttosto gli prendo la babysitter a 24 ore", lo diceva se lo lasciavo un'ora con i miei.
E' sempre stato impossibile chiedergli di rientrare a casa non dico presto....ma... Alle 19.00 una volta ogni tanto? 
Non la luna. Eppure io ero la matta a cui levare il figlio. 

Che devo dire?
Rileggendo alcune comunicazioni scritte dei mesi scorsi, per fortuna mi viene da ridere.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> @_danny_
> 
> Lungi da me passare per la santa che non sono. Che a volte non è che riesco a fare tutto sto lavoro di  "cuscinetto".
> Per parte mia sono contenta del mio lavoro, quando sento mio figlio che dice  "voglio andare dal papà"
> ...


Arrivare ai ricatti non dovrebbe essere più reso così facile.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Arrivare ai ricatti non dovrebbe essere più reso così facile.


La babysitter e' stata registrata.
L'altro purtroppo no


----------



## riccardo1973 (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La collocazione a pari tempo presso i due genitori è insensato.


mentre è sensata la legislazione che fa vivere la figura paterna 2 pomeriggi a settimana e un fine settimana alternato? che quando trovi una donna stronza la sentenza la mette in pratica alla lettera? Poi capisco che il doppio domicilio e la doppia vita sia una realtà da digerire x il minore ma meglio che vedersi negato il diritto ed il piacere di viversi il padre che fino alla separazione faceva parte della sua realtà 24 al giorno. Ma te lo concedo che sia insensato, ma non ti sembra insensato il tempo concesso al genitore di serie B? E sto parlando solo del tempo, riguardo ai soldi, la cassa ci si potrebbe aggiustare in qualche modo con qualche emendamento, ritocco al disegno di legge, ma al tempo non rinuncio.


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Stanno nascendo disussioni animate da parte di chi vede questo disegno di legge "maschilista" retrogrado, che fa tornare indietro di 50 anni. I punti salienti:
> 12-diritto alla bigenitorialità
> 2-pari tempo con entrambi i genitori
> 3-il mantenimento condiviso 50 e 50 in quanto pari tempo passato con entrambi
> ...


Io sono d accordo soptutto sul tempo al 50 visto che adesso siamo 95%io e 5 % lui....


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrebbe cambiare tutto, anche la mentalità che vede l'uomo proiettato verso la carriera, indifferente alle necessità della famiglia, mentre per la donna viene considerata un'opportunità l'essere mantenuta dal marito, più tutta una serie di questioni legate al mondo del lavoro che non stanno certo evolvendosi, tenendo conto che neppure la componente femminile della società sembra più avere qualcosa da dire sul costo e la diffusione degli asili nido, giusto per portare un esempio. E questo è un tema che tocca direttamente l'indipendenza della donna.
> In un mondo ideale in cui entrambi i genitori lavorano, hanno le stesse occupazioni familiari, orari paragonabili, è conseguenza diretta che alla separazione debba conseguire un uguale impegno economico e di doveri nei confronti dei figli.
> Allo stato attuale, se io, alla scoperta del tradimento, avessi voluto separarmi avrei avuto queste conseguenze:
> 1) perdita casa e arredi contenuti
> ...


Noi sul punto 3 siamo d accordo un conto extra x i figli alimentato in base a ns entrate 70 lui 30 io 

Peccato lui guadagni vediamo.... 7 volte me 

Poi ha pretese extra elevate e gli ho già detto che x me mandare 10 mesi all estero un figlio incide tanto 
 se posso volentueri do loro questa possibilità ma se non riuscissi pace 
Io all estero andai a fare la commessa e la cameriera come molti... L I gelese l ho imparato certo x 5 mesi ho fatto la fame quasi ma mi è servito pure quello Ora ripeto sono felice di dare loro questa possibilità ma senza svenarmi 

Va be troppo diversi anche x questo eravamo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> mentre è sensata la legislazione che fa vivere la figura paterna 2 pomeriggi a settimana e un fine settimana alternato? che quando trovi una donna stronza la sentenza la mette in pratica alla lettera? Poi capisco che il doppio domicilio e la doppia vita sia una realtà da digerire x il minore ma meglio che vedersi negato il diritto ed il piacere di viversi il padre che fino alla separazione faceva parte della sua realtà 24 al giorno. Ma te lo concedo che sia insensato, ma non ti sembra insensato il tempo concesso al genitore di serie B? E sto parlando solo del tempo, riguardo ai soldi, la cassa ci si potrebbe aggiustare in qualche modo con qualche emendamento, ritocco al disegno di legge, ma al tempo non rinuncio.


Io la vedo dal punto di vista del bambino, per il quale può andare benissimo anche che il padre lo venga a prendere a scuola tutti i giorni e lo porti alle varie attività, lo riprenda, ci ceni insieme due o tre volte alla settimana, ma poi poi possa andare a dormire nella propria camera, con tutte le sue cose. 
L’idea della divisione dei giorni della settimana o della settimane alterne non tiene conto dei bisogni di un bambino.


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la vedo dal punto di vista del bambino, per il quale può andare benissimo anche che il padre lo venga a prendere a scuola tutti i giorni e lo porti alle varie attività, lo riprenda, ci ceni insieme due o tre volte alla settimana, ma poi poi possa andare a dormire nella propria camera, con tutte le sue cose.
> L’idea della divisione dei giorni della settimana o della settimane alterne non tiene conto dei bisogni di un bambino.


Ma pensavo così anche io e mi sono ricreduta perché ho visto situazioni assolutamente positive 

Cmq a meno che i miei non prendano un aereo due volte a settimana non la prenderò mai in considerazione


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma pensavo così anche io e mi sono ricreduta perché ho visto situazioni assolutamente positive
> 
> Cmq a meno che i miei non prendano un aereo due volte a settimana non la prenderò mai in considerazione


Avrai visto situazioni positive tra chi ha i soldi che gli escono dalle orecchie e hanno due appartamenti a citylife, hanno la baby-sitter che li preleva al Leone XIII, li porta a fare le attività sportive e poi li riporta a dormire in appartamenti dove hanno tutto doppio, magari anche i libri di scuola.
Le persone normali non trovano l’appartamento a due passi e costringerebbero le creature ad arrivare a scuola senza libri, confusi e disorientati.


----------



## riccardo1973 (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io sono d accordo soptutto sul tempo al 50 visto che adesso siamo 95%io e 5 % lui....


vabbè io sono di quei padri che vorrebbero volentieri vivere con la propria figlia. Sono sempre stato presente, io la portavo a scuola, l'andavo a riprendere, facevo i compiti con lei, cucinavo la sera e la preparavo x il letto con tanto di storie lette con lei a letto in quanto la mia ex lavorava di sera in un bar e faceva turni notturni...Ora la vedo 2 pom a settimana e un fine settimana alterno, mi rode il cazzo che dite? 
Non abbiamo sentenze ne orari fissi ma tende a lasciarmi questo spazio risicato e se aumento le richieste lei aumenta le scuse e le giustificazioni...


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrai visto situazioni positive tra chi ha i soldi che gli escono dalle orecchie e hanno due appartamenti a citylife, hanno la baby-sitter che li preleva al Leone XIII, li porta a fare le attività sportive e poi li riporta a dormire in appartamenti dove hanno tutto doppio, magari anche i libri di scuola.
> Le persone normali non trovano l’appartamento a due passi e costringerebbero le creature ad arrivare a scuola senza libri, confusi e disorientati.


Non  dovrei neppure Commentare queste tue uscite da frustrata

Cosa credi che abiti vicino a fedez?
Si tratta di persone normali che lavorano entrambe con stirpendi  erto rispettabili ma conseguenza di lavoro e impegno e i libri a volte se li scordano e a volte no si organizzano 
Leggi meno riviste gossipare Brunetta e finiscila di giudicare senza conoscere con una spocchia e presunzione inaccettabili
Per stare su  questo forum bisogna esibire l isee?
Portavo solo esperienze di gente
Madonna sembri quelle vecchie zie zitellone che puntano il dito ea prescindere poveraccia tua nuora


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> vabbè io sono di quei padri che vorrebbero volentieri vivere con la propria figlia. Sono sempre stato presente, io la portavo a scuola, l'andavo a riprendere, facevo i compiti con lei, cucinavo la sera e la preparavo x il letto con tanto di storie lette con lei a letto in quanto la mia ex lavorava di sera in un bar e faceva turni notturni...Ora la vedo 2 pom a settimana e un fine settimana alterno, mi rode il cazzo che dite?
> Non abbiamo sentenze ne orari fissi ma tende a lasciarmi questo spazio risicato e se aumento le richieste lei aumenta le scuse e le giustificazioni...


Si lo capisco anche a me roderebbe e parecchio e se avessi un ex coniuge così apprezzerei


----------



## riccardo1973 (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrai visto situazioni positive tra chi ha i soldi che gli escono dalle orecchie e hanno due appartamenti a citylife, hanno la baby-sitter che li preleva al Leone XIII, li porta a fare le attività sportive e poi li riporta a dormire in appartamenti dove hanno tutto doppio, magari anche i libri di scuola.
> Le persone normali non trovano l’appartamento a due passi e costringerebbero le creature ad arrivare a scuola senza libri, confusi e disorientati.


Riguardo a me che lavoro per conto mio avrei la possibilità di portarla a scuola che dista 13 km e riprenderla alle 13 sempre facendomi 13 km. Mangiare con lei e portarmela in ufficio per farle fare i compiti con me e per poi lasciarla con mia sorella che ha una scuola di musica x giocare e magari stare con altri bimbi ad imparare un'arte. La sera potremmo cucinare insieme e poi andarcene a letto. Non ho bisogno di uscire tutte le sere a fare l'adolescente di 40 anni come vedo in giro da me. Datemi mia figlia 24 ore al giorno e dico che "sto" punto.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si lo capisco anche a me roderebbe e parecchio e se avessi un ex coniuge così apprezzerei


Direi che ci sono diversi interessi in gioco. Tutto sta nel vedere quale sia quello prevalente del bimbo. Che peraltro varia a seconda della età, anche. Comunque anche a stare due o tre pomeriggi alla settimana con il genitore non collocatario, in ipotesi, col fine settimana alternato, non mi pare poi un caso di alienazione parentale. Bisogna poi verificare se quel genitore e' effettivamente organizzato  (non mi pare neppure che sia nell'interesse del minore, non avere i libri per fare i compiti). Non dico che non sia fattibile. Non è fattibile per tutti, neppure a livello economico.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Riguardo a me che lavoro per conto mio avrei la possibilità di portarla a scuola che dista 13 km e riprenderla alle 13 sempre facendomi 13 km. Mangiare con lei e portarmela in ufficio per farle fare i compiti con me e per poi lasciarla con mia sorella che ha una scuola di musica x giocare e magari stare con altri bimbi ad imparare un'arte. La sera potremmo cucinare insieme e poi andarcene a letto. Non ho bisogno di uscire tutte le sere a fare l'adolescente di 40 anni come vedo in giro da me. Datemi mia figlia 24 ore al giorno e dico che "sto" punto.


E perché non lo chiedi?


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Riguardo a me che lavoro per conto mio avrei la possibilità di portarla a scuola che dista 13 km e riprenderla alle 13 sempre facendomi 13 km. Mangiare con lei e portarmela in ufficio per farle fare i compiti con me e per poi lasciarla con mia sorella che ha una scuola di musica x giocare e magari stare con altri bimbi ad imparare un'arte. La sera potremmo cucinare insieme e poi andarcene a letto. Non ho bisogno di uscire tutte le sere a fare l'adolescente di 40 anni come vedo in giro da me. Datemi mia figlia 24 ore al giorno e dico che "sto" punto.


Ma Brunetta citava me che mi Immagina sul terrazzo con qualche vip solo perché ho un ex marito benestante e allora vai di pregiudizi ci sono abituata con certi elementi e più forte di loro
Vado che l autista mi aspetta 

Riccardo se puoi fai codi che crescono in fretta e poi li devi rincorrere...


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non  dovrei neppure Commentare queste tue uscite da frustrata
> 
> Cosa credi che abiti vicino a fedez?
> Si tratta di persone normali che lavorano entrambe con stipendi certo rispettabili ma conseguenza di lavoro e impegno e i libri a volte se li scordano e a volte no si organizzano
> ...



NON credo proprio c'è l'avesse con te, ma per molte esperienze viste.

Io trovo assurda la proposta di legge Pillon, perche' da per scontato che chiunque si separi abbia la possibilità di avere due case vicine e di poter tenere i figli, mentre nella relata'  non e' quasi mai così. 

Obbligare il bambino o i bambini a stare 15gg con la madre, ipotesi,  e 15 a casa del padre che magari e' ospite dei genitori, succede spesso con pochi soldi,  e' davvero assurdo, per non parlare di casi peggiori.

Mia figlia convive con un compagno separato, padre attentissimo e premuroso,  ma la ex moglie vive a 50 km da Milano  ed e' impossibile una divisione così netta per la scuola.  Lui oggi lo tiene ogni fine settimana e lo va a trovare una sera durante le settimana ed esce a cena con lui ed a volte pure con la madre con loro, di piu' non potrebbe 0fare e ti assicuro che stravede per suo figlio, ma lavora fino alle 9 di sera ed e' fortunato che vive a casa di mia figlia, non paga affitto. Prima era da sua madre da separato.
E non parliamo delle spese per il mediatore ed in certi casi anche vari periti ho letto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non  dovrei neppure Commentare queste tue uscite da frustrata
> 
> Cosa credi che abiti vicino a fedez?
> Si tratta di persone normali che lavorano entrambe con stirpendi  erto rispettabili ma conseguenza di lavoro e impegno e i libri a volte se li scordano e a volte no si organizzano
> ...


Fantastica la risposta sul personale.
Le persone con stipendi medi o bassi non sono in grado di organizzarsi in modo da non creare sballottamenti.
Non sono frustrata per nulla, come ben sai per tutto l’appoggio che hai cercato quando ne hai avuto bisogno e hai avuto, nonostante altre uscite di questo tipo.
Non so quale frustrazione potrebbe portarmi a vedere le cose dalla parte dei bambini e dalle persone che hanno limitate risorse economiche e cercano di barcamenarsi dopo una separazione.
Se pensi a frustrazione economica hai sbagliato persona perché è proprio un aspetto che non mi interessa. Io mi considero perfino benestante.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Riguardo a me che lavoro per conto mio avrei la possibilità di portarla a scuola che dista 13 km e riprenderla alle 13 sempre facendomi 13 km. Mangiare con lei e portarmela in ufficio per farle fare i compiti con me e per poi lasciarla con mia sorella che ha una scuola di musica x giocare e magari stare con altri bimbi ad imparare un'arte. La sera potremmo cucinare insieme e poi andarcene a letto. Non ho bisogno di uscire tutte le sere a fare l'adolescente di 40 anni come vedo in giro da me. Datemi mia figlia 24 ore al giorno e dico che "sto" punto.


Sei in una condizione quasi “privilegiata” e potresti gestire bene una situazione del genere.
Chi non lavora in proprio e con la stesse distanza riuscirebbe?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma Brunetta citava me che mi Immagina sul terrazzo con qualche vip solo perché ho un ex marito benestante e allora vai di pregiudizi ci sono abituata con certi elementi e più forte di loro
> Vado che l autista mi aspetta
> 
> Riccardo se puoi fai codi che crescono in fretta e poi li devi rincorrere...


Non citavo te che hai anche figli ormai grandi per i quali già prevedete soggiorni all’estero.
Io parlo di bambini da infanti fino alle medie.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> mentre è sensata la legislazione che fa vivere la figura paterna 2 pomeriggi a settimana e un fine settimana alternato? che quando trovi una donna stronza la sentenza la mette in pratica alla lettera? Poi capisco che il doppio domicilio e la doppia vita sia una realtà da digerire x il minore ma meglio che vedersi negato il diritto ed il piacere di viversi il padre che fino alla separazione faceva parte della sua realtà 24 al giorno. Ma te lo concedo che sia insensato, ma non ti sembra insensato il tempo concesso al genitore di serie B? E sto parlando solo del tempo, riguardo ai soldi, la cassa ci si potrebbe aggiustare in qualche modo con qualche emendamento, ritocco al disegno di legge, ma al tempo non rinuncio.


Concordo. 
Per esperienza personale diretta da figlio, un padre che puoi vedere solo a giorni prefissati col tempo diventa un estraneo, non un familiare.
Soprattutto se hai una mamma rancorosa capace di metterlo in cattiva luce.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la vedo dal punto di vista del bambino, per il quale può andare benissimo anche che il padre lo venga a prendere a scuola tutti i giorni e lo porti alle varie attività, lo riprenda, ci ceni insieme due o tre volte alla settimana, ma poi poi possa andare a dormire nella propria camera, con tutte le sue cose.
> L’idea della divisione dei giorni della settimana o della settimane alterne non tiene conto dei bisogni di un bambino.


È più importante una cameretta - quando c'è  - e delle cose di un genitore più presente?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È più importante una cameretta - quando c'è  - e delle cose di un genitore più presente?


È importante la stabilità.


----------



## Mariben (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È importante la stabilità.



 Si però @_Brunetta_ la stabilità non è anche avere un rapporto continuativo con il padre , che prima vedeva tutti i giorni ?
 Io credo che sia  nell'interesse del bambino anche  trovare una soluzione  abitativa il più funzionale possibile alle sue esigenze , che non sia indispensabile creare un doppione della casa " coniugale"
Questa proposta di legge, nel complesso  a me personalmente piace , di non facile  attuazione  forse ,ma concordo con [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6677]riccardo1973[/MENTION].


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Si però @_Brunetta_ la stabilità non è anche avere un rapporto continuativo con il padre , che prima vedeva tutti i giorni ?
> Io credo che sia  nell'interesse del bambino anche  trovare una soluzione  abitativa il più funzionale possibile alle sue esigenze , che non sia indispensabile creare un doppione della casa " coniugale"
> Questa proposta di legge, nel complesso  a me personalmente piace , di difficile attuazione , da tarare di volta in volta forse ma concordo con Danny e Riccardo


Il problema è che è una legge che non dà la discrezionalità per tararla sui casi particolari, come è la legge attualmente in vigore.
Non tutti i padri sono padri con un reale rapporto quotidiano con i figli sia per disinteresse o incapacità sia per questioni di lavoro. Rendere obbligatoria la collocazione 50/50 è insensato.
Chi è nelle condizioni per poterlo fare bene, chi può vedere i figli tutti i giorni deve poterlo fare, chi può due volte alla settimana (come, appunto, era già prima della separazione) uguale.
Il mio trasloco armi e bagagli ogni settimana o due settimane è assurdo. Se poi non abitano vicini renderebbe complicati i rapporti di amicizia con i coetanei. Oltretutto  toglierebbe ai figli il contatto con un genitore alternativamente. 
Penso che ognuno di noi abbia avuto un genitore con cui parlava di alcune cose e l’altro di altre e da genitore avrà sperimentato questa cosa. E non è lo stesso telefonare. 
Mi sembra più intelligente trovare un accomodamento nell’ambito del possibile.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Si però @_Brunetta_ la stabilità non è anche avere un rapporto continuativo con il padre , che prima vedeva tutti i giorni ?
> Io credo che sia  nell'interesse del bambino anche  trovare una soluzione  abitativa il più funzionale possibile alle sue esigenze , che non sia indispensabile creare un doppione della casa " coniugale"
> Questa proposta di legge, nel complesso  a me personalmente piace , di non facile  attuazione  forse ,ma concordo con [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6677]riccardo1973[/MENTION].


Credo che le cose vadano sempre viste nell'ottica di chi andrebbero a tutelare. Questo disegno e' imperniato alla tutela di una effettiva bigenitorialita', oppure alla eliminazione del criterio del tenore di vita quale parametro per la determinazione del mantenimento?
Io sono più propensa a dare la seconda, di risposta.
Non fosse altro che, per tutelare la prima, coi presupposti del 50 e 50 di tempo e risorse, questo disegno sarebbe dovuto essere il corollario di ben altra riforma. Inattuabile, a mio avviso, nel sistema italiano attuale. Se poi eliminare il criterio del tenore di vita, e applicare il minimo possibile per il mantenimento  (se io che ho meno reddito devo contribuire al 50%.... spero bene che quel 50 sia parametrato su di me, e non su chi guadagna di più) significa effettivamente perseguire gli interessi del minore, io davvero non so.


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantastica la risposta sul personale.
> Le persone con stipendi medi o bassi non sono in grado di organizzarsi in modo da non creare sballottamenti.
> Non sono frustrata per nulla, come ben sai per tutto l’appoggio che hai cercato quando ne hai avuto bisogno e hai avuto, nonostante altre uscite di questo tipo.
> Non so quale frustrazione potrebbe portarmi a vedere le cose dalla parte dei bambini e dalle persone che hanno limitate risorse economiche e cercano di barcamenarsi dopo una separazione.
> Se pensi a frustrazione economica hai sbagliato persona perché è proprio un aspetto che non mi interessa. Io mi considero perfino benestante.


Certo che era sul personale Brunetta 
Ed è inutile che ogni volta citi aiuti che mi avresti dato siamo qui tutti confrontarsi e questi Comme ti su scuole e city life sono una cazzata

Io parli x mia esperienza che non significa per forza ricconi ne persone con difficoltà economiche  evidentemente porto il contributo mio per la mia esperienza 

Chi riuscisse a fare così non lo trovo negativo poi credo che si valuterà in base alle situazioni 
Anche nel mio caso non sarebbe fattibile x la lontananza per altri non lo sarà per i soldi per qualcuno come Riccardo o il mio compagno ecc invece si è funziona 
Io ho portato un esempio di chi ci è riuscito e tu controbatti con sti luoghi comuni 

Mah.


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È importante la stabilità.


Laddove non ci possa essere cosa facciamo ci spariamo?
Io credo che conti la serenità ed il diritto di un padre di viversi il figlio ed il figlio il Padre più delle mura


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON credo proprio c'è l'avesse con te, ma per molte esperienze viste.
> 
> Io trovo assurda la proposta di legge Pillon, perche' da per scontato che chiunque si separi abbia la possibilità di avere due case vicine e di poter tenere i figli, mentre nella relata'  non e' quasi mai così.
> 
> ...


Infatti valuteranno di volta in volta ma chi potesse farcela perché no?


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non citavo te che hai anche figli ormai grandi per i quali già prevedete soggiorni all’estero.
> Io parlo di bambini da infanti fino alle medie.


Ussignur di già si roba da ricchi vero? 
Che guaio... Non parte una filippica pure qui come sullo sci club e le attività agonistiche? 
Hai citato esempi del cavolo per me ad un Commento che portavo come mia esperienza rispondendo a Riccardo


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che è una legge che non dà la discrezionalità per tararla sui casi particolari, come è la legge attualmente in vigore.
> Non tutti i padri sono padri con un reale rapporto quotidiano con i figli sia per disinteresse o incapacità sia per questioni di lavoro. Rendere obbligatoria la collocazione 50/50 è insensato.
> Chi è nelle condizioni per poterlo fare bene, chi può vedere i figli tutti i giorni deve poterlo fare, chi può due volte alla settimana (come, appunto, era già prima della separazione) uguale.
> Il mio trasloco armi e bagagli ogni settimana o due settimane è assurdo. Se poi non abitano vicini renderebbe complicati i rapporti di amicizia con i coetanei. Oltretutto  toglierebbe ai figli il contatto con un genitore alternativamente.
> ...


Non è obbligatoria valuteranno caso x  caso non stravolgono vite dove magari la distanza è dettata da ragioni di lavoro ...


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che le cose vadano sempre viste nell'ottica di chi andrebbero a tutelare. Questo disegno e' imperniato alla tutela di una effettiva bigenitorialita', oppure alla eliminazione del criterio del tenore di vita quale parametro per la determinazione del mantenimento?
> Io sono più propensa a dare la seconda, di risposta.
> Non fosse altro che, per tutelare la prima, coi presupposti del 50 e 50 di tempo e risorse, questo disegno sarebbe dovuto essere il corollario di ben altra riforma. Inattuabile, a mio avviso, nel sistema italiano attuale. Se poi eliminare il criterio del tenore di vita, e applicare il minimo possibile per il mantenimento  (se io che ho meno reddito devo contribuire al 50%.... spero bene che quel 50 sia parametrato su di me, e non su chi guadagna di più) significa effettivamente perseguire gli interessi del minore, io davvero non so.


Io credo si parli anche x simili capacità reddituali e x dare un freno a quelle che non fanno un belin e pretendono l assegno... Non è sbagliato
Anche io ho meno capacità del mio ex marito e contribuisco come posso nella forma in cui riesco 
Si Brunetta si parla di cose superflue  e rinunciabili come i soggiorni all estero (che cmq sono un esp di vita) me lo dico da sola così non fai lo sforzo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

A





Moni ha detto:


> Non è obbligatoria valuteranno caso x  caso non stravolgono vite dove magari la distanza è dettata da ragioni di lavoro ...


Il decreto Pillon parla di obbligatorietà.
La valutazione caso per caso c’è già, così come gli accordi che tengono conto delle disponibilità.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ussignur di già si roba da ricchi vero?
> Che guaio... Non parte una filippica pure qui come sullo sci club e le attività agonistiche?
> Hai citato esempi del cavolo per me ad un Commento che portavo come mia esperienza rispondendo a Riccardo


Tu non ricordi molto degli utenti e neppure di chi dice una cosa o un’altra.
Io non ho niente con chi è benestante, beato lui. 
Non ho mai espresso nessun giudizio negativo su di te o su chi ha la possibilità di gestire le situazioni.
Ma, purtroppo, non sono le condizioni dei più. 
Non hai portato una esperienza. Hai usato una esperienza per dare validità a un provvedimento legislativo che, ripeto, funziona benissimo, come funzionava già prima, in presenza di genitori abbienti o di figli grandi.
Con persone con possibilità limitate costituirebbeun disastro, impedendo nei fatti una separazione.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> vabbè io sono di quei padri che vorrebbero volentieri vivere con la propria figlia. Sono sempre stato presente, io la portavo a scuola, l'andavo a riprendere, facevo i compiti con lei, cucinavo la sera e la preparavo x il letto con tanto di storie lette con lei a letto in quanto la mia ex lavorava di sera in un bar e faceva turni notturni...Ora la vedo 2 pom a settimana e un fine settimana alterno, mi rode il cazzo che dite?
> Non abbiamo sentenze ne orari fissi ma tende a lasciarmi questo spazio risicato e se aumento le richieste lei aumenta le scuse e le giustificazioni...


Questo è il motivo per cui io non ce l'ho fatta a separarmi.
Mia figlia aveva 6 anni quando ho scoperto il tradimento. 
Se me ne fossi andato si sarebbe scordata di me, mentre io avrei perso tanto della sua vita insieme.
È dura dopo  per un padre che ama essere tale.


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non ricordi molto degli utenti e neppure di chi dice una cosa o un’altra.
> Io non ho niente con chi è benestante, beato lui.
> Non ho mai espresso nessun giudizio negativo su di te o su chi ha la possibilità di gestire le situazioni.
> Ma, purtroppo, non sono le condizioni dei più.
> ...


Non avevo capito diventasse obbligatorio per tutti e se così fosse è chiatamente  una follia

Sui giudizi negativi di Brunetta in un paio di occasioni hai pontifucato un po' giudicando quasi con sdegno ma filtrato  il viaggio lo sci l esasperazione x certe forme di sport agonistico (qui mi erano davvero girate che sono un ex agonista senza grandi successi ma piccole soddisfazioni e lo sport e impegno dedizione sacrificio ecc ecc e non banalità..) 


Non sei l unica perché sono luoghi comuni che x alcuni aspetti hanno anche un fondo di verità ma non è così x tutti

Detto qsto tornando a Pillon renderlo Obbligatorio sarebbe da malati di mente non avevo inteso fosse così sorry


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui io non ce l'ho fatta a separarmi.
> Mia figlia aveva 6 anni quando ho scoperto il tradimento.
> Se me ne fossi andato si sarebbe scordata di me, mentre io avrei perso tanto della sua vita insieme.
> È dura dopo  per un padre che ama essere tale.


Dipende dal  Padre il mio ex vede i figli da sempre nel week e da 5  anni 3 gg al mese 
Che non li ami?
Per me non sa amare che è diverso x altro ama a modo suo 

Cmq ci riesce e io non so come cazzo faccia a vederli così poco 

Questa cosa mi ha fatto perdere tutta la stima x lui


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON credo proprio c'è l'avesse con te, ma per molte esperienze viste.
> 
> Io trovo assurda la proposta di legge Pillon, perche' da per scontato che chiunque si separi abbia la possibilità di avere due case vicine e di poter tenere i figli, mentre nella relata'  non e' quasi mai così.
> 
> ...


La mia casa vale 200.000 euro.
Con 100.000 euro si comprano due bilocali in zona.
Ci si restringe un po' entrambi ma come non è un problema per tanti vivere in case piccole non vedo perché dovrebbe esserlo per noi.
A meno che non si trovi accettabile avere un coniuge in una casa da 200.000 euro, l'altro senza un tetto (tornare dalla mamma non è possibile per tutti).


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La mia casa vale 200.000 euro.
> Con 100.000 euro si comprano due bilocali in zona.
> Ci si restringe un po' entrambi ma come non è un problema per tanti vivere in case piccole non vedo perché dovrebbe esserlo per noi.
> A meno che non si trovi accettabile avere un coniuge in una casa da 200.000 euro, l'altro senza un tetto (tornare dalla mamma non è possibile per tutti).


Se io guadagno 2700 e tu marito 2800 ce la possiamo fare... 
Se entrambi 1100/1300 decisamente impossibile mantenete due case dove vivo io

Vivi io inteso città non quartiere sia chiaro


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantastica la risposta sul personale.
> Le persone con stipendi medi o bassi non sono in grado di organizzarsi in modo da non creare sballottamenti.
> Non sono frustrata per nulla, come ben sai per tutto l’appoggio che hai cercato quando ne hai avuto bisogno e hai avuto, nonostante altre uscite di questo tipo.
> Non so quale frustrazione potrebbe portarmi a vedere le cose dalla parte dei bambini e dalle persone che hanno limitate risorse economiche e cercano di barcamenarsi dopo una separazione.
> Se pensi a frustrazione economica hai sbagliato persona perché è proprio un aspetto che non mi interessa. Io mi considero perfino benestante.


Il problema è invece proprio per chi ha stipendi bassi, che ha un limitato potere contrattuale.
Una donna separata con figli piccoli che lavora spesso fa una vita pesante.
Conosco mamme che tornano a casa alle 20.
I loro figli nel frattempo  sono affidati ai nonni quando ci sono, agli altri genitori oppure restano da soli.
Il padre esentato da questo carico passa i soldi, vede i figli quando è tenuto a farlo e per il resto si fa la sua vita. 
Io stesso ho vissuto dai nonni, arrivando a dormire da loro quando mia madre ha avuto l'opportunità di farsi una nuova famiglia. Pensi che se non fosse andata così mia madre avrebbe avuto il tempo per uscire e frequentare il suo secondo marito?
Il risultato è che io ho dei legami scadenti con entrambi i genitori, non avendo che pochi ricordi di convivenza con loro. 
Dalla parte del padre ci sono problemi economici non da poco.
Alle condizioni attuali la separazione richiede risorse non disponibili o sacrifici importanti per chi ha redditi bassi o medio bassi. 
Per questa ragione spesso si ingoia il rospo e si va avanti lo stesso qualsiasi cosa accada.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non avevo capito diventasse obbligatorio per tutti e se così fosse è chiatamente  una follia
> 
> Sui giudizi negativi di Brunetta in un paio di occasioni hai pontifucato un po' giudicando quasi con sdegno ma filtrato  il viaggio lo sci l esasperazione x certe forme di sport agonistico (qui mi erano davvero girate che sono un ex agonista senza grandi successi ma piccole soddisfazioni e lo sport e impegno dedizione sacrificio ecc ecc e non banalità..)
> 
> ...


Non ritengo l’agonismo indispensabile. Se si è ad alto livello si è finanziati e si mette in moto tutta una organizzazione. Se riesce agevole l’agonismo si può fare anche a medio livello. Se non si riesce a gestire si può lasciar perdere. Però capisco che non per tutti sia come per me. 

Questo non c’entra granché con l’essere abbienti, anche perché chi non ha mezzi si dedica a sport che richiedono meno impegno famigliare.

Il viaggi all’estero nel contesto di questa discussione riguardano ovviamente ragazzi grandi e non riguardano la collocazione condivisa perché se i figli sono in età per andare mesi o anni all’estero il bisogno della quotidianità è fuori discussione.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non è obbligatoria valuteranno caso x  caso non stravolgono vite dove magari la distanza è dettata da ragioni di lavoro ...


Se è una possibilità in più ben venga!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è invece proprio per chi ha stipendi bassi, che ha un limitato potere contrattuale.
> Una donna separata con figli piccoli che lavora spesso fa una vita pesante.
> Conosco mamme che tornano a casa alle 20.
> I loro figli nel frattempo  sono affidati ai nonni quando ci sono, agli altri genitori oppure restano da soli.
> ...


Non ho capito come un OBBLIGO di collocazione 50/50 potrebbe favorire i redditi bassi. 

Resta che avere il tempo suddiviso in uguale misura in due case è destabilizzante per un bambino.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Se io guadagno 2700 e tu marito 2800 ce la possiamo fare...
> Se entrambi 1100/1300 decisamente impossibile mantenete due case dove vivo io
> 
> Vivi io inteso città non quartiere sia chiaro


1800/1200.
Nell'hinterland ce la si fa.
Ce la fanno gli stranieri con stipendi inferiori...
Io vivevo da solo col mio stipendio.
Basta avere una casa.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito come un OBBLIGO di collocazione 50/50 potrebbe favorire i redditi bassi.
> 
> Resta che avere il tempo suddiviso in uguale misura in due case è destabilizzante per un bambino.


Guarda che è più destabilizzante perdere la presenza di un genitore che una casa.
Una casa son quattro mura, spesso pure brutte per chi ha pochi soldi.
Magari fosse stato possibile da bambino vivere un po' con mia madre, un po' con mia madre.
La possibilità  (non l'obbligo) favorisce i redditi bassi  perché permette alla donna di avere piu' tempo per sé per vivere, lavorare, fare carriera, mentre all'uomo permette di conservare parte del patrimonio investito nella casa con cui poterne acquistare un'altra.
Consente ad entrambi di poter scegliere senza dipendere dalla volontà e dai ricatti dell'altro.


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Infatti valuteranno di volta in volta ma chi potesse farcela perché no?



A me non sembra il decreto parli di possibilita'.

Da quel che ho letto in presenza di minori impone il  mediatore famigliare e la condivisione dei 15gg. a testa, e se manca l'accordo diventa ancora piu'   complicato  separarsi perche' deve subentrare un altro esperto/giudice.  Quindi soldi. 

Sinceramente a me sembra studiato per impedire le separazioni di gente normale con poche possibilita' economiche.

Quando invece i soldi abbondano e' tutto piu' 
 facile, due case e tutto doppio per i figli e le tate se i genitori lavorano. 
Bisognerebbe sentire il parere di qualche bravo psicologo su cosa è meglio per dei bimbi o ragazzini.
Io non ce li i vedo proprio cambiare casa ogni 15gg.  Dopo i 10 anni ancora meno. Mi sembra una follia renderlo obbligatorio. Sarebbe allora piu' logico importo ai grandi, loro restano in casa sempre e si alternano  i responsabili della separazione. 
Ai ragazzi piace la stabiita'.  Anche perche' sto decreto da per scontato che i separati restino a vivere vicino e pure soli,  ma chi lo dice?
Non va quasi mai così.   E i bimbi sono fortunati quando hanno dei nonni che aiutano entrambi i genitori.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2018)

Non ho letto il decreto. Sicuramente ci sono delle parti da modificare. 
Quello di cui sono  certo è che l'attuale situazione va cambiata. 
I redditi bassi già oggi non si separano, specie se la famiglia è monoreddito.


----------



## Moni (13 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ritengo l’agonismo indispensabile. Se si è ad alto livello si è finanziati e si mette in moto tutta una organizzazione. Se riesce agevole l’agonismo si può fare anche a medio livello. Se non si riesce a gestire si può lasciar perdere. Però capisco che non per tutti sia come per me.
> 
> Questo non c’entra granché con l’essere abbienti, anche perché chi non ha mezzi si dedica a sport che richiedono meno impegno famigliare.
> 
> Il viaggi all’estero nel contesto di questa discussione riguardano ovviamente ragazzi grandi e non riguardano la collocazione condivisa perché se i figli sono in età per andare mesi o anni all’estero il bisogno della quotidianità è fuori discussione.


Dissento da adolescenti hanno forse più bisogno che da piccini 

Quanto all agonismo e agonismo e stop se lo è richiede impegno e rispetto a qualsiasi livello soptitto se fai parte di una squadra e x me è indispensabile nella crescita sana di un ragazzo x tanto motivi


----------



## Moni (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> 1800/1200.
> Nell'hinterland ce la si fa.
> Ce la fanno gli stranieri con stipendi inferiori...
> Io vivevo da solo col mio stipendio.
> Basta avere una casa.


Intendo se sei in affitto o hai mutuo


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Intendo se sei in affitto o hai mutuo


In affitto per integrare puoi affittare una camera.
In ogni caso è la situazione migliore.
Nel caso del mutuo la situazione è ancora più vantaggiosa per l'uomo - che non dovrebbe piu- corrispondere la quota a suo carico - e meno rischiosa per la donna  (se la quota a carico dell'uomo non viene corrisposta la casa prima o poi va all'asta. Accaduto a dei miei vicini).


----------



## Moni (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è invece proprio per chi ha stipendi bassi, che ha un limitato potere contrattuale.
> Una donna separata con figli piccoli che lavora spesso fa una vita pesante.
> Conosco mamme che tornano a casa alle 20.
> I loro figli nel frattempo  sono affidati ai nonni quando ci sono, agli altri genitori oppure restano da soli.
> ...


Io per crescere i figli e seguirli ho chiesto di ridarmi le responsabilità 
Ho rinunciato a viaggiare x tanti gg e naturalmente  crescere sia come mansioni che come stipendio
Adesso che sono più grandi ho ricominciato a seguire clienti più grandi a stare qualche gg via mettendo in pista tutta lartiglieria  nonna zia altre mamme  ecc ecc. Un gran circo 
Rifarei tutto? Si ma ho mangiato tanta merda.

La cosa buona che il  mio ex ha accettato di quantificare in qualche modo la mia ridotta capacità di generare reddito e versato in percentuale tale cifra 

Questo perché ha soldi 
Certo non sarà x sempre ma è stato un buon accordo perché sa che lui di fatto c'è zero! 
Io do mio ho. Perso anni x crescere e non credo potrò fare tanto adesso... 

Ma le mie amiche separate hanno medesimi casini e zero aiuto economici da marito che si dichiarano nullatenebti e benché una abbia vinto la causa e le spettino parecchi soldi non vede nulla da anni 

(ma dovrebbe pagate tasse perché in teoria lui entro l anno prossimo dovrebbe versarli) 

Capite.. Potrebbe dover Pagare tasse su un Entrata che potrebbe mai esserci visto il soggetto.

Italy....


----------



## Moni (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In affitto per integrare puoi affittare una camera.
> In ogni caso è la situazione migliore.
> Nel caso del mutuo la situazione è ancora più vantaggiosa per l'uomo - che non dovrebbe piu- corrispondere la quota a suo carico - e meno rischiosa per la donna  (se la quota a carico dell'uomo non viene corrisposta la casa prima o poi va all'asta. Accaduto a dei miei vicini).


Non ho capito se affitti una camera i figli dove li terresti?
Se intesti a minori la casa sino a che sono minori  appunto non è pignorabile credo


----------



## Moni (13 Novembre 2018)

Tardissimo... Si vede che sono in trasferta? Mi sono fatta arrivare pura la Cena in camera che lusso più che trasferte di lavoro x me sono occasioni di relax queste ma davvero eh

Notte cari domani ritorno finita la pacchia 
Mia madre ha detto che i miei figli 4 chiacchere a tavola e spariti nelle loro camere a parte il maschio che è un tesoro .. Adolescenza merdosetta...


----------



## Lostris (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda che è più destabilizzante perdere la presenza di un genitore che una casa.
> Una casa son quattro mura, spesso pure brutte per chi ha pochi soldi.
> Magari fosse stato possibile da bambino vivere un po' con mia madre, un po' con mia madre.
> La possibilità  (non l'obbligo) favorisce i redditi bassi  perché permette alla donna di avere piu' tempo per sé per vivere, lavorare, fare carriera, mentre all'uomo permette di conservare parte del patrimonio investito nella casa con cui poterne acquistare un'altra.
> Consente ad entrambi di poter scegliere senza dipendere dalla volontà e dai ricatti dell'altro.


Quale uomo? Che tipo di donna? 

Quando era il week end di mio padre, spesso non aveva una sistemazione fissa, per cui non dormivo da lui. 
Dai quattro ai dieci anni sono stata in tante case diverse, quando capitava di passarci la notte nove volte su dieci non avevo una cameretta mia quindi dormivo con lui nel lettone.

Ricordo una sistemazione temporanea in un appartamento in cui il materasso era per terra, perché era solo parzialmente arredato. Con un signore coinquilino che girava in canottiera, fumava sigari e tentava di insegnarmi il gioco della Pinnacola. 

Per me era tutto molto esotico. 

Al di là della mia esperienza, che contestualizzo, la penso come [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].

La separazione è già destabilizzante di per sé, senza imporre obblighi assurdi. 
In tale contesto più i bambini sono piccoli, più concordo nella necessità, per loro, di stabilità. 

E credo che gestire un 50 50 sia complicato e che possa funzionare solo in pochissimi casi.

Al di là del fatto che “Casa”, alla fine, è sempre una sola.


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Tardissimo... Si vede che sono in trasferta? Mi sono fatta arrivare pura la Cena in camera che lusso più che trasferte di lavoro x me sono occasioni di relax queste ma davvero eh
> 
> Notte cari domani ritorno finita la pacchia
> Mia madre ha detto che i miei figli 4 chiacchere a tavola e spariti nelle loro camere a parte il maschio che è un tesoro .. Adolescenza merdosetta...



Normale quando sono ragazzini, solo una si sdraiava vicino a me sul divano, e lo fa ancora quando torna o io vado da lei, ma le altre appena finivano sparivano nelle loro camere, proprio per quello  dico che per loro e' fondamentale avere la loro camera e le loro cose sempre a portata di mano.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quale uomo? Che tipo di donna?
> 
> Quando era il week end di mio padre, spesso non aveva una sistemazione fissa, per cui non dormivo da lui.
> Dai quattro ai dieci anni sono stata in tante case diverse, quando capitava di passarci la notte nove volte su dieci non avevo una cameretta mia quindi dormivo con lui nel lettone.
> ...


Infatti io non sto discutendo del decreto per non entrare in un ginepraio dai risvolti politici (da ambo le parti), ma mostrando le lacune della situazione attuale, che sono evidenti sia da parte maschile che femminile.
Appartengono a una visione che ha ormai 50 anni, mentre nel frattempo tutta la società si è trasformata: dal possesso della prima casa al mondo del lavoro, alla concezione stessa di famiglia, al ruolo della donna etc.
Secondo me, basterebbe (come avviene in altri stati) imporre la divisione per singola persona del patrimonio comune alla famiglia e la creazione successiva di un conto comune per le esigenze dei figli su cui effettuare versamenti congrui (rapportati al reddito e ai giorni in cui il figlio risiede nella casa) da parte di entrambi i genitori.
Il resto, ovvero come gestire la situazione successiva, spetterebbe ai genitori in accordo tra loro o al giudice in caso di disaccordo.
Per fare un esempio pratico, nel mio caso:
se avessi chiesto la separazione dopo la scoperta del tradimento, mia moglie sarebbe stata obbligata a vendere la casa o a corrispondermi il valore della mia parte.
Entrambe le soluzione erano alla sua portata.
Entrambi avremmo acquistato una casa ove vivere da singoli, magari per comodità di entrambi nella gestione del figlio l'avremmo presa vicina, oppure mia moglie avrebbe continuato a vivere nella nostra casa e io avrei avuto la possibilità di acquistarne un'altra vicina.
Nella realtà io, ovvero nella situazione attuale, tradito, invece me ne sarei dovuto andare di casa perdendo tutto. Non avevo alternative.
Non avendo dei genitori che mi potessero o volessero ospitare avrei dovuto cercarmi una stanza, vendere l'auto, sopravvivere con qualche centinaio di euro residue. Per quanti anni?
Cosa avrebbe pensato di me mia figlia crescendo e vedendomi senza una casa decente?
La situazione attuale è fortemente penalizzante per i redditi medio bassi, ove mutuo e prima casa incidono fortemente sul bilancio familiare.
Dopodiché sono d'accordo che non si debba imporre la bigenitorialità, soprattutto perché non è assolutamente detto che interessi a tutti i padri, però ai vari padri che si sottraggono all'educazione dei figli lasciando alle madri tutto l'onere imporrei di corrispondere un adeguato rimborso che tenga conto dei sacrifici a cui le madri si sottopongono dedicando la loro vita ai figli.
A questo punto la bigenitorialità sarebbe solo una possibilità per chi ci tiene veramente.
Cosa non funziona in tutto questa mia visione?
Che renderebbe alla portata di più soggetti la separazione, non condizionandola più alle possibilità economiche di chi la richiede.
E nemmeno alle minacce e ai ricatti, che ho ascoltato in alcuni casi rivolte contro la mia persona.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Normale quando sono ragazzini, solo una si sdraiava vicino a me sul divano, e lo fa ancora quando torna o io vado da lei, ma le altre appena finivano sparivano nelle loro camere, proprio per quello  dico che per loro e' fondamentale avere la loro camera e le loro cose sempre a portata di mano.


Io metto a letto da anni mia figlia, che si addormenta con difficoltà alle 23.30.
Mia moglie alle 22.00 si addormenta e guai se qualcuno la tiene sveglia.
La mia compagnia per quell'ora e mezza è stata di vantaggio per mia moglie e importante per la tranquillità psichica di mia figlia, che ha bisogno di vicinanza per addormentarsi.
Il fatto che poi passi la maggioranza del tempo nella cameretta non rende meno importante quel momento in cui lei ha bisogno di un genitore. E quando uno dei due non è in grado di assicurare la sua presenza, fortunatamente c'è l'altro.


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io credo si parli anche x simili capacità reddituali e x dare un freno a quelle che non fanno un belin e pretendono l assegno... Non è sbagliato
> Anche io ho meno capacità del mio ex marito e contribuisco come posso nella forma in cui riesco
> Si Brunetta si parla di cose superflue  e rinunciabili come i soggiorni all estero (che cmq sono un esp di vita) me lo dico da sola così non fai lo sforzo


Però questo disegno di legge vorrebbe eliminare il criterio del tenore di vita anche per il mantenimento dei figli. Questo criterio ha già avuto la sua messa in discussione in altro contesto, ovvero nella determinazione dell'assegno divorzile. Sia pure che la Cassazione e' parzialmente tornata sui propri passi (con una sentenza che avevo postato.... Che in realtà è innovativa pure per altro. Perché apre la strada ai cd. "accordi prematrimoniali". Ed invero, visto che in Italia paiono inconcepibili, e' stata in punto adeguatamente silenziata... Ma vabbè).

Io mi domando: la eliminazione del criterio del tenore di vita, e' un provvedimento che va a vantaggio dei figli?


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però questo disegno di legge vorrebbe eliminare il criterio del tenore di vita anche per il mantenimento dei figli. Questo criterio ha già avuto la sua messa in discussione in altro contesto, ovvero nella determinazione dell'assegno divorzile. Sia pure che la Cassazione e' parzialmente tornata sui propri passi (con una sentenza che avevo postato.... Che in realtà è innovativa pure per altro. Perché apre la strada ai cd. "accordi prematrimoniali". Ed invero, visto che in Italia paiono inconcepibili, e' stata in punto adeguatamente silenziata... Ma vabbè).
> 
> Io mi domando: la eliminazione del criterio del tenore di vita, e' un provvedimento che va a vantaggio dei figli?


Io ho la sensazione che sia stato presentato 100 per arrivare a 20.
Spero che il 20 a cui si voglia tendere non sia proprio e solo quello che tu indichi.


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho la sensazione che sia stato presentato 100 per arrivare a 20.
> Spero che il 20 a cui si voglia tendere non sia proprio e solo quello che tu indichi.


Il resto ahimè non è calato in un contesto di riforme  (e anche di mercato) tale da renderlo fattibile. Il disegno parla di bigenitorialita' e di PAS. O meglio, spende queste parole. Comunque, c'è un po' di disinformazione. Non so in altre realtà. A Milano, se un genitore dichiara una certa disponibilità  (effettiva) di tempo, il Tribunale ne tiene conto. Chiaro che se la disponibilità significa  "sballottare" il figlio dalle 20.00 in poi, certe richieste vengono respinte.
Resta la questione soldi: ed è l'unica che, in via teorica, non incontra difficoltà. Solo un ribasso.
Indovina cosa è in grado di raccogliere più consensi


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il resto ahimè non è calato in un contesto di riforme  (e anche di mercato) tale da renderlo fattibile. Il disegno parla di bigenitorialita' e di PAS. O meglio, spende queste parole. Comunque, c'è un po' di disinformazione. Non so in altre realtà. A Milano, se un genitore dichiara una certa disponibilità  (effettiva) di tempo, il Tribunale ne tiene conto. Chiaro che se la disponibilità significa  "sballottare" il figlio dalle 20.00 in poi, certe richieste vengono respinte.
> *Resta la questione soldi: ed è l'unica che, in via teorica, non incontra difficoltà. Solo un ribasso.
> *Indovina cosa è in grado di raccogliere più consensi


Infatti io temo che si voglia arrivare proprio a quello che tu indichi.
Le proteste da parte avverse a tal punto diventano funzionali a una soluzione parziale, che probabilmente corrisponde alle intenzioni iniziali.
Per tutte le altre situazioni, come quella che ho vissuto io e altre che conosco, non ci saranno probabilmente cambiamenti.


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti io temo che si voglia arrivare proprio a quello che tu indichi.
> Le proteste da parte avverse a tal punto diventano funzionali a una soluzione parziale, che probabilmente corrisponde alle intenzioni iniziali.
> Per tutte le altre situazioni, come quella che ho vissuto io e altre che conosco, non ci saranno probabilmente cambiamenti.


Guarda che comunque da quando è passata la riforma che prevede la  "regola" dell'affido congiunto, molta acqua e' passata anche sotto il ponte del collocamento e delle frequentazioni.
Si tratta, ad un certo punto, di intraprendere la strada della separazione giudiziale. Se si può  (avere tempo utile per il figlio.... Non solo comodo per sé), e se si vuole. Anche tutti questi padri che  "piangono" senza sapere che nell'ultimo decennio (mi verrebbe da dire anche più ma sto prudente) le cose sono cambiate, mi fanno un po' ridere.

Su Pillon non lo conosco: io guardo al contenuto della riforma, analizzo quali sono i suoi possibili effetti  (utopici e concreti) e poi cerco di definire su cosa sia realmente imperniata.
Mi piacerebbe soprattutto sapere come pillon crederebbe di renderla operativa da Roma in giù. Tanto per capire.


----------



## Mariben (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti io non sto discutendo del decreto per non entrare in un ginepraio dai risvolti politici (da ambo le parti), ma mostrando le lacune della situazione attuale, che sono evidenti sia da parte maschile che femminile.
> Appartengono a una visione che ha ormai 50 anni, mentre nel frattempo tutta la società si è trasformata: dal possesso della prima casa al mondo del lavoro, alla concezione stessa di famiglia, al ruolo della donna etc.
> Secondo me, basterebbe (come avviene in altri stati) imporre la divisione per singola persona del patrimonio comune alla famiglia e la creazione successiva di un conto comune per le esigenze dei figli su cui effettuare versamenti congrui (rapportati al reddito e ai giorni in cui il figlio risiede nella casa) da parte di entrambi i genitori.
> Il resto, ovvero come gestire la situazione successiva, spetterebbe ai genitori in accordo tra loro o al giudice in caso di disaccordo.
> ...


Quoto
l' obbligatorietà  è un assurdo, tipicamente italiano ma che si debba in qualche modo mettere mano alla situazione attuale è indubbio.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda che comunque da quando è passata la riforma che prevede la  "regola" dell'affido congiunto, molta acqua e' passata anche sotto il ponte del collocamento e delle frequentazioni.
> *Si tratta, ad un certo punto, di intraprendere la strada della separazione giudiziale*. Se si può  (avere tempo utile per il figlio.... Non solo comodo per sé), e se si vuole. Anche tutti questi padri che  "piangono" senza sapere che nell'ultimo decennio (mi verrebbe da dire anche più ma sto prudente) le cose sono cambiate, mi fanno un po' ridere.
> 
> Su Pillon non lo conosco: io guardo al contenuto della riforma, analizzo quali sono i suoi possibili effetti  (utopici e concreti) e poi cerco di definire su cosa sia realmente imperniata.
> Mi piacerebbe soprattutto sapere come pillon crederebbe di renderla operativa da Roma in giù. Tanto per capire.


Con tempi, esiti e costi non alla portata di tutti.
Conosco chi l'ha fatto, so quanto ha speso ed effettivamente ha portato a casa tanto.
La separazione allo stato attuale offre opportunità a chi può investire.
Io all'atto del tradimento disponevo di sole 800 euro personali (il resto era intestato a tutte e due).
Un po' poco per scegliere questa soluzione.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti io non sto discutendo del decreto per non entrare in un ginepraio dai risvolti politici (da ambo le parti), ma mostrando le lacune della situazione attuale, che sono evidenti sia da parte maschile che femminile.
> Appartengono a una visione che ha ormai 50 anni, mentre nel frattempo tutta la società si è trasformata: dal possesso della prima casa al mondo del lavoro, alla concezione stessa di famiglia, al ruolo della donna etc.
> Secondo me, basterebbe (come avviene in altri stati) imporre la divisione per singola persona del patrimonio comune alla famiglia e la creazione successiva di un conto comune per le esigenze dei figli su cui effettuare versamenti congrui (rapportati al reddito e ai giorni in cui il figlio risiede nella casa) da parte di entrambi i genitori.
> Il resto, ovvero come gestire la situazione successiva, spetterebbe ai genitori in accordo tra loro o al giudice in caso di disaccordo.
> ...


Il problema è che che se non si va d’accordo, e quindi si decide per la separazione, è difficile che si trovi un accordo è una giudiziale è costosa. 
È ovvio che non possa essere imposta la vendita di un bene. Ogni cosa è sempre complessa perché ci sono sempre diritti che vanno salvaguardati.
Il principio di base è ora la tutela dei minori e giudizi salomonici che li dividono in due non li tutelano.


----------



## riccardo1973 (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui io non ce l'ho fatta a separarmi.
> Mia figlia aveva 6 anni quando ho scoperto il tradimento.
> Se me ne fossi andato si sarebbe scordata di me, mentre io avrei perso tanto della sua vita insieme.
> È dura dopo  per un padre che ama essere tale.


quello che è successo a me...non vivo la sua quotidianità, ce l'ho a noleggio qualche pomeriggio e qualche fine settimana, qualche telefonata. Si passa da 24 su 24 ogni giorno a 30 ore a settimana se va bene 120 ore al mese 1440  ore all'anno...1440:24=60 giorni nell'anno solare. Se ci fosse stata una soluzione non avrei mollato tutto, ma non c'era se non abbassare la testa e farmela piacere, raccontarmela x il male minore...bhoo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> quello che è successo a me...non vivo la sua quotidianità, ce l'ho a noleggio qualche pomeriggio e qualche fine settimana, qualche telefonata. Si passa da 24 su 24 ogni giorno a 30 ore a settimana se va bene 120 ore al mese 1440  ore all'anno...1440:24=60 giorni nell'anno solare. Se ci fosse stata una soluzione non avrei mollato tutto, ma non c'era se non abbassare la testa e farmela piacere, raccontarmela x il male minore...bhoo


Ma dai! Cosa vuol dire 24/24? Non vai a lavorare?
Se ti proponi di andarlo a prendere tutti i giorni e di portarlo poi a casa (la casa famigliare) sei sicuro che ti dice di no?


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che che se non si va d’accordo, e quindi si decide per la separazione, è difficile che si trovi un accordo è una giudiziale è costosa.
> È ovvio che non possa essere imposta la vendita di un bene. Ogni cosa è sempre complessa perché ci sono sempre diritti che vanno salvaguardati.
> *Il principio di base è ora la tutela dei minori* e giudizi salomonici che li dividono in due non li tutelano.


Lo so.
Il problema è che per arrivare a questo scopo - e lo si percepisce dagli interventi anche in questo thread - la figura paterna viene solitamente ridimensionata.
E, per mia esperienza come figlio di divorziati, non è affatto un bene per i figli, né, come padre, lo trovo corretto.
Poi so benissimo che a qualche padre fa piacere relegare la maggior parte delle incombenze filiali ala moglie, avendo così la possibilità di godersi la vita da single. Però...
La situazione ideale oggi si ha quando i genitori riescono a trovare un accordo nella separazione e a tutelare i rispettivi ruoli.
Non so quanto sia frequente, però la conservazione non può essere affidata solo alla buona volontà dei genitori.
Mia figlia ha un amico con i genitori separati che addirittura vengono insieme agli eventi extrascolastici, trovano accordi sui tempi, addirittura il padre ha accesso alla villa dove risiede la mamma. 
E' talmente poco frequente che una situazione "ideale" come questa stupisce un po' tutti.
Poi ci sono padri che sono ben contenti di avere tempo libero lasciando i figli alla moglie, altri che non passano gli alimenti, madri che ricattano per avere più soldi usando le visite come ricatto etc.
Ecco: riuscire a gestire la parte "meschina" delle separazioni sarebbe un successo.
Per i figli e per i buoni genitori.
So che non accadrà mai e che gli unici cambiamenti che avverranno probabilmente saranno a tutela del patrimonio di chi ha già buone risorse. Credo che il fine ultimo sia quello. Il resto è fumo negli occhi.


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Con tempi, esiti e costi non alla portata di tutti.
> Conosco chi l'ha fatto, so quanto ha speso ed effettivamente ha portato a casa tanto.
> La separazione allo stato attuale offre opportunità a chi può investire.
> Io all'atto del tradimento disponevo di sole 800 euro personali (il resto era intestato a tutte e due).
> Un po' poco per scegliere questa soluzione.


Non avresti avuto alcun  "divieto", ad effettuare prelievi dal conto corrente comune.
Anzi, bene avresti fatto.

Poi, sul fatto di usare quei soldi ai fini di una causa, possiamo discuterne finché vuoi. Possibilità e priorità.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> N*on avresti avuto alcun  "divieto", ad effettuare prelievi dal conto corrente comune.
> Anzi, bene avresti fatto.
> *
> Poi, sul fatto di usare quei soldi ai fini di una causa, possiamo discuterne finché vuoi. Possibilità e priorità.


Su cui mia moglie non aveva lasciato praticamente nulla, avendo negli anni effettuato investimenti vincolati che gestiva lei, trattandosi in gran parte di soldi ricevuti per eredità, quindi suoi.
Quando ti fidi, lasci fare, no?


----------



## riccardo1973 (13 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai! Cosa vuol dire 24/24? Non vai a lavorare?
> Se ti proponi di andarlo a prendere tutti i giorni e di portarlo poi a casa (la casa famigliare) sei sicuro che ti dice di no?


vuol dire che ti svegli fai colazione la porti a scuola poi vai al lavoro torni x pranzo poi torni al lavoro e la sera stai con lei. Cos'è che non ti è chiaro??


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Su cui mia moglie non aveva lasciato praticamente nulla, avendo negli anni effettuato investimenti vincolati che gestiva lei, trattandosi in gran parte di soldi ricevuti per eredità, quindi suoi.
> Quando ti fidi, lasci fare, no?


Taccio, perché da avvocato avrei molto da dirti.
In altre vesti, se raccontassi tutto, temo che non potrei nemmeno cavarmela con un  "mi sono fidata". A tacere tutti i lavori pro clienti suoi mai pagati. Clienti eh. Non parlo di lui o dei suoi familiari. Clienti di studio. Studio a cui ho comprato persino mobili. Non parlo degli investimenti comuni. Ciulati, e mi pare giusto così, dal momento che sono la più povera. 

Taccio va che è meglio per me


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> vuol dire che ti svegli fai colazione la porti a scuola poi vai al lavoro torni x pranzo poi torni al lavoro e la sera stai con lei. Cos'è che non ti è chiaro??


Vuol dire che non sono 24/24.
E dopo pranzo che succedeva, le toglievi le pile?


----------



## Moni (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Il problema è che per arrivare a questo scopo - e lo si percepisce dagli interventi anche in questo thread - la figura paterna viene solitamente ridimensionata.
> E, per mia esperienza come figlio di divorziati, non è affatto un bene per i figli, né, come padre, lo trovo corretto.
> Poi so benissimo che a qualche padre fa piacere relegare la maggior parte delle incombenze filiali ala moglie, avendo così la possibilità di godersi la vita da single. Però...
> ...


Guarda ti riporto la mia situazione perché si può fare
Noi andiamo insieme (qnd c'è ovvaim lui in Italia ) agli eventi extrascolastici alle partite alle riunioni alle gare se capita a mangiare fuori pure
Qnd e qui sta da noi al piano di sopra in camera con suo figlio una,l  sera ho fatto la pizza c'è la siamo mangiata guardando la tv siamo stati 5 gg a visitare una città straniera (noi siamo partiti lui ci ha raggiunto) lo rifaremo andremo insieme a trovare la grande qnd sarà via ecc

Ci siamo detti tutti e 4 io lui il  mio compagno e sua ex moglie che il bene primo sono i figli tutti mie suoi ecc e con maturità la stiamo gestendo e alla fine non è difficile 

Anticipo Brunetta dicendo  che si in qsto contesto i soldi aiutano perché non ci sono guerre lui sa dove vanno i soldi perché gestisco io un conto a cui lui ha accesso dedicato alle loro spese 
Io in proporzione posso fare meno di lui economical ma di più come presenza e ci si org così. 

Lui potrebbe prendere casa qui ma x poco che sta non sarebbe vissuta dai ragazzi che x 3 gg starebbero li x cui abbiamo deciso di fare così

La maturità sta pure nei nuovi compagni nel non avere gelosie che sarebbero fuori luogo xche eravamo e siamo come fratello e sorella. 
Io so chi amo e desidero e a chi voglio un bene profondo


----------



## Moni (13 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuol dire che non sono 24/24.
> E dopo pranzo che succedeva, le toglievi le pile?


Che mon bijoux sei sempre Brune'


----------



## riccardo1973 (13 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Che mon bijoux sei sempre Brune'


io mica ho capito qual'è il problema...ho detto che voglio fare il padre mica l'elettrauto che stacca le batterie alla figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io mica ho capito qual'è il problema...ho detto che voglio fare il padre mica l'elettrauto che stacca le batterie alla figlia.


Mi spiego.
Secondo me i genitori, madre e padre senza differenza, tendono a sopravvalutare il tempo che passano con i figli.
I figli gradualmente passano molto tempo fuori casa e i genitori anche.
Il tempo che si trascorre insieme è in parte “di servizio” ovvero di trasporto da una attività all’altra e per i figli è spesso indifferente se questo sevizio è compiuto dal padre, dalla madre o da una babysitter o da un genitore di un amico con cui gradiscono passare il tempo.
Ovviamente guardare i propri figli può essere molto gratificante, come lo è essere guardati per i figli, ma è molto più importante essere apprezzati.
I genitori ovviamente lavorano, i figli studiano, fanno varie attività e giocano. L’orario che passano con i genitori è limitato. La quotidianità generalmente (non valgono i casi particolari) è costituita da appunto le chiacchiere durante i tragitti, il pasto serale e la tv dopocena. Se con bambini piccoli ci può essere anche la lettura di una storia, man mano che crescono il rito viene abbandonato.
Quindi dividersi i tragitti e passare pasti insieme e garantire la disponibilità per l’ascolto sono buonissime cose, ma non corrispondono a 24/24.


----------



## Moni (13 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io mica ho capito qual'è il problema...ho detto che voglio fare il padre mica l'elettrauto che stacca le batterie alla figlia.


Mah.. 


Staccherei le mie di pile x mettermi in Stan by che figo si potesse fare 
Anche al gatto qnd rompe di notte e al capo ecc ecc


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiego.
> Secondo me i genitori, madre e padre senza differenza, tendono a sopravvalutare il tempo che passano con i figli.
> I figli gradualmente passano molto tempo fuori casa e i genitori anche.
> Il tempo che si trascorre insieme è in parte “di servizio” ovvero di trasporto da una attività all’altra e per i figli è spesso indifferente se questo sevizio è compiuto dal padre, dalla madre o da una babysitter o da un genitore di un amico con cui gradiscono passare il tempo.
> ...


Non è mai il tempo, ma la presenza.
Sapere che un genitore può esserci quando tu vuoi che ci sia.
Di notte, per esempio, se ti svegli.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è mai il tempo, ma la presenza.
> Sapere che un genitore può esserci quando tu vuoi che ci sia.
> Di notte, per esempio, se ti svegli.


Mica sta solo un figlio. Deve svegliarsi e chiedersi se è dal genitore A o dal genitore B?


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica sta solo un figlio. Deve svegliarsi e chiedersi se è dal genitore A o dal genitore B?


Ma cosa si chiede ma i bimbi sono molto più semplici e flessibili di noi con una capacità di adattamento incredibile si alzano e hanno bisogno di calore coccole vicinanza colazione baci colazione chiacchere e se qualche volta ce mamma altre papà non credo sia un trauma 

Lo abbiamo detto mille volte che la situazione ideale sarebbe il mulino Bianco e dove questo non fosse fattibile  si dà del meglio che si può 
Dai su adesso...


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica sta solo un figlio. Deve svegliarsi e chiedersi se è dal genitore A o dal genitore B?


I bambini hanno bisogno di entrambi.
Mamma e papà, non genitore A e B come si tenta di chiamarli ora per togliere significato e importanza ai ruoli.
Non sono intercambiabili proprio perché sono due figure diverse.
Io come figlio quando avevo bisogno della mamma non volevo papà e viceversa.
Poi avrei voluto tutti e due, ma non c'erano.
A scuola, quando tutti preparavano il regalo per la festa del papà, io lo facevo per il nonno dietro consiglio della maestra (credo).
Oggi considero questa una delle cose più stupide che mi sia stata imposta. All'epoca mi sembrava normale, ma avevo 8 anni.
Per anni la figura del padre fu cancellata dalla mia vita in tutti gli ambiti. Un errore che me la cambiò completamente.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma cosa si chiede ma *i bimbi sono molto più semplici* e flessibili di noi con una capacità di adattamento incredibile si alzano e hanno bisogno di calore coccole vicinanza colazione baci colazione chiacchere *e se qualche volta ce mamma altre papà non credo sia un trauma *
> 
> Lo abbiamo detto mille volte che la situazione ideale sarebbe il mulino Bianco e dove questo non fosse fattibile  si dà del meglio che si può
> Dai su adesso...


Non lo è proprio perché sai che qualche volte c'è mamma altre papà.
Ma se c'è sempre uno e mai l'altro diventa un problema, almeno da piccoli.
Il modo in cui mia figlia e le sue amiche parlano dei loro compagni con genitori separati mi fa capire che lo è ancora a 12 anni, o, perlomeno, chi ha i genitori insieme e presenti considera questa situazione decisamente più vantaggiosa rispetto a chi non li ha.
Io all'epoca, da bambino e poi da ragazzo, pensavo la stessa cosa. Mai creduto che essere figlio di divorziati fosse un'opportunità rispetto ai miei compagni. Poi a tutto si fa l'abitudine, certo.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però questo disegno di legge vorrebbe eliminare il criterio del tenore di vita anche per il mantenimento dei figli. Questo criterio ha già avuto la sua messa in discussione in altro contesto, ovvero nella determinazione dell'assegno divorzile. Sia pure che la Cassazione e' parzialmente tornata sui propri passi (con una sentenza che avevo postato.... Che in realtà è innovativa pure per altro. Perché apre la strada ai cd. "accordi prematrimoniali". Ed invero, visto che in Italia paiono inconcepibili, e' stata in punto adeguatamente silenziata... Ma vabbè).
> 
> Io mi domando: la eliminazione del criterio del tenore di vita, e' un provvedimento che va a vantaggio dei figli?


Il figlio vivrebbe alternativamente da ricco e da povero. Si rischia che apprezzi di più il genitore più ricco...


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

I problemi della situazione attuale vengono evidenziati da questa lettera e dalla risposta.
Da leggere con attenzione, facendo anche 4 calcoli...
Non è una situazione rara, perché 1200 euro al mese sono uno stipendio medio e 800 euro di mutuo anche per 20 anni una cifra necessaria e sostenibile quando si vive in coppia per acquistare una casa.
http://blog.solignani.it/2007/11/13/la-vendita-coatta-della-casa-coniugale/

Spesso e inevitabilmente le conseguenze sono queste

https://www.antonellocarrino.com/single-post/2017/08/09/Separazione-significa-spesso-Casa-allASTA


Quando ti ritrovi con 300 euro al mese residue, te ne freghi, non paghi la tua quota di mutuo e la casa va all'asta...
Alla fine anche madre e figli si ritrovano anche loro senza niente.
Accaduto a dei miei vicini.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Così la legislazione in materia attuale sulla casa

https://www.nove.firenze.it/casa-e-separazione-lavv-visciola-risponde-ad-ipotesi-di-vendita.htm

In pratica col sistema attuale la proprietà privata anche esclusiva non è tutelata.
Io ho visto una situazione in cui una casa regalata al figlio dai genitori quando lui era ancora ragazzo è stata assegnata alla moglie traditrice alla separazione.
Potete immaginare a livello di stima e di rapporti con i nonni cosa questo possa comportare...
Evitare anche solo la sensazione di subire un'ingiustizia (una casa regalata al figlio assegnata a chi lo ha tradito non è qualcosa di accettabile per tutti) dovrebbe essere lo scopo di una riforma che potrebbe avvicinarci ai più civili paesi stranieri dove la separazione non diventa un massacro o una guerra per l'accaparramento di beni e diritti.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Poi c'è la questione case all'asta...
Dopo la separazione il marito smette di pagare la sua rata del mutuo, la casa di conseguenza va all'asta (nei tempi che questa richiede).
Ma se la casa è stata assegnata dal giudice al minore e alla mamma lei ha il diritto di abitarla fino alla maggiore età del piccolo SENZA PAGARE NULLA, ovviamente.
In pratica per chi è più furbo questo potrebbe essere un escamotage per godere di almeno 17 anni (anche più se i figli non hanno autosufficienza economica) di uso gratuito di un immobile.
Per chi lo è meno, ovvero in caso di un vero divorzio, un disastro economico.
La banca e i creditori (i condomini per le rate condominiali, per esempio) si ritrovano praticamente ad accumulare debiti che non possono esigere. Chi comprerebbe una casa che non può usare e da cui non può neppure trarre reddito, ma che diventa un debito perché obbligato a pagare le spese condominiali?


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Il sistema attuale permette veramente di tutto.
Anche di abbattere i redditi.
Finte separazioni per esempio sono abbastanza diffuse a tale scopo.
https://www.studiocataldi.it/articoli/26553-divorzi-finti-per-pagare-meno-tasse-sono-oltre-6mila.asp
Comprendete che dietro alla questione "tutela dei minori" si nascondano interessi che nulla hanno a che fare con essi?
E' un sistema, quello attuale, che se usato furbescamente, può produrre grandi vantaggi.
E sembra che i furbi siano in crescita...:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Così la legislazione in materia attuale sulla casa
> 
> https://www.nove.firenze.it/casa-e-separazione-lavv-visciola-risponde-ad-ipotesi-di-vendita.htm
> 
> ...


Danny.
Però a tenere in conto tutti i fattori che si innestano all'atto della procreazione di un figlio, si arriverebbe a non farne più.
Perché di fronte a  "regali" di case, molto spesso ci stanno gli altri coniugi che le ristrutturano. Per farti un esempio: all'epoca del matrimonio, rifiutai la proposta della suocera che ci teneva taaaaanto  a "regalare" metà della sua casa (all'epoca una super casa) al figlio. E ho fatto bene (almeno quello). L'altra figlia  (ed il cognato che la ha ristrutturata... Un altro appartamento) se la e' trovata venduta alla velocità della luce. Per dire. Io all'epoca andai in affitto. E mi sono pentita amaramente di non esserci rimasta.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Danny.
> Però a tenere in conto tutti i fattori che si innestano all'atto della procreazione di un figlio, *si arriverebbe a non farne più.*
> Perché di fronte a  "regali" di case, molto spesso ci stanno gli altri coniugi che le ristrutturano. Per farti un esempio: all'epoca del matrimonio, rifiutai la proposta della suocera che ci teneva taaaaanto  a "regalare" metà della sua casa (all'epoca una super casa) al figlio. E ho fatto bene (almeno quello). L'altra figlia  (ed il cognato che la ha ristrutturata... Un altro appartamento) se la e' trovata venduta alla velocità della luce. Per dire. Io all'epoca andai in affitto. E mi sono pentita amaramente di non esserci rimasta.


In effetti non se ne fanno più molti...
https://www.ilmessaggero.it/primopi...i_governo_forum_cattolici_chiesa-3794887.html


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo è proprio perché sai che qualche volte c'è mamma altre papà.
> Ma se c'è sempre uno e mai l'altro diventa un problema, almeno da piccoli.
> Il modo in cui mia figlia e le sue amiche parlano dei loro compagni con genitori separati mi fa capire che lo è ancora a 12 anni, o, perlomeno, chi ha i genitori insieme e presenti considera questa situazione decisamente più vantaggiosa rispetto a chi non li ha.
> Io all'epoca, da bambino e poi da ragazzo, pensavo la stessa cosa. Mai creduto che essere figlio di divorziati fosse un'opportunità rispetto ai miei compagni. Poi a tutto si fa l'abitudine, certo.


Infatti ho detto che la. Situazione ideale è un altra e non che sia un vantaggio scherziamo?
Nel mio caso nulla è cambiato da sempre il padre stava in Cina Singapore tranne parentesi inglese dove  siamo stati anche noi i miei non lo hanno mai avuto a casa regolare ma l unica traumatizzata qui sono stata io 
Certo non erano abituatiad una famigliia regular x cui..ma non mi sembrano sofferenti davvero 
Forse il contesto economico favorevole aiuta eccome non sostituisce un padre ma diciamo che loro sono circondato da amici con padri non separato che sono sempre in giro x lavoro e abbastanza normale 

Detto questo si parlava in caso di separazione non di modello ideale che presupporre  genitori Innamorati ed  uniti figli sereni lavoro vicino a cada labrador ecc ecc

Detto questo vado fuori tema ma io che li ho adolescenti inoltrati  vi assicuro che poi o si è molto felici in coppia o qnd spiccano il volo  ci si sente davvero soli se la coppia non regge quindi occhio ad immolarsi troppo 
Io la penso così  e la Conferma mi arriva dalle amiche ultra 50 enni con figli grandi e relazioni che fanno acqua o completamente assessuate bahhhhhh


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti non se ne fanno più molti...
> https://www.ilmessaggero.it/primopi...i_governo_forum_cattolici_chiesa-3794887.html


Non se ne fanno avete letto oggi che 1.2 milioni di minori in italia vivono in povertà assoluta?

E un dato folle non so se montato ad arte dai giornalisti che enfatizzato solo cose negative perché il buono fa meno notizia ma dato preoccupante davvero


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I problemi della situazione attuale vengono evidenziati da questa lettera e dalla risposta.
> Da leggere con attenzione, facendo anche 4 calcoli...
> Non è una situazione rara, perché 1200 euro al mese sono uno stipendio medio e 800 euro di mutuo anche per 20 anni una cifra necessaria e sostenibile quando si vive in coppia per acquistare una casa.
> http://blog.solignani.it/2007/11/13/la-vendita-coatta-della-casa-coniugale/
> ...


Se guadagni 1200 non ti separi saresti un pazzo resti e ognuno si fa al max gli affari propri ma fondi un mutuo soccorso tabto l affetto c'è cmq tranne alcuni casi 

Triste da morire ma necessario


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non se ne fanno avete letto oggi che 1.2 milioni di minori in italia vivono in povertà assoluta?
> 
> E un dato folle non so se montato ad arte dai giornalisti che enfatizzato solo cose negative perché il buono fa meno notizia ma dato preoccupante davvero


Con la disoccupazione che c’è non credo sia un dato gonfiato. Anche senza la disoccupazione, ma in seguito ad una separazione ci si può arrivare. Purtroppo...


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Con la disoccupazione che c’è non credo sia un dato gonfiato. Anche senza la disoccupazione, ma in seguito ad una separazione ci si può arrivare. Purtroppo...


Infatti ci si siede a tavolino e se ci sono problemi economici col cacchio mi separo 
A parte che non avrei testa manco x l amante se avessi Sti casini...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Boh qui si passa dal propugnare il restare insieme a qualunque costo per i figli al considerare normale far vivere i bambini in due case se economicamente conveniente.
I figli si fanno per amore e con un pizzico di incoscienza. Poi quando la coppia va male tutti si impoveriscono. Lo sappiamo bene che prima di sposarsi/convivere si fanno i conti per vedere se ce la si fa e spesso, prima dei figli, si è in una condizione da benestanti.
Quando ci si separa crolla il tenore di vita. Si fanno i conti e si deve trovare una soluzione (per chi non ci riesce ci sono mediatori, avvocati e poi il giudice, ma costa) nell’interesse dei minori.
Davvero pensiamo che vivere in due case a settimane alternate, perdendo i contatti con i coetanei, sia interesse dei minori?  Ma davvero?


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

Anche la separazione è roba x ricchi
Sempre li si va a parare 
Una mia smica non lavora ha 3 figli e lui le passa 1600 euro mese ha preso casa lui Intestandola alle figlie e dando usufrutto a lei 

L altra ha 2 figli  ha ex nulla tenente lei guadagna 1800 e la casa che lui aveva fatto pignorati l ha salvata il nonno (padre di lei) mettendoci liquidazione e anni di risparmi

Capisvo che con 1200 ma cosa fai se tu uomo devi passare 250 euro di mantebim e pagarti una casa???


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh qui si passa dal propugnare il restare insieme a qualunque costo per i figli al considerare normale far vivere i bambini in due case se economicamente conveniente.
> I figli si fanno per amore e con un pizzico di incoscienza. Poi quando la coppia va male tutti si impoveriscono. Lo sappiamo bene che prima di sposarsi/convivere si fanno i conti per vedere se c’è la si fa e spesso, prima dei figli, si è in una condizione da benestanti.
> Quando ci si separa crolla il tenore di vita. Si fanno i conti e si deve trovare una soluzione (per chi non ci riesce ci sono mediatori, avvocati e poi il giudice, ma costa) nell’interesse dei minori.
> Davvero pensiamo che vivere in due case a settimane alternate, perdendo i contatti con i coetanei, sia interesse dei minori?  Ma davvero?


Ma se non si può fare diversamente Brunetta cosa devono fare sti genitori?
I padri soptitto??

I miei vivi o con me e il padre qnd torna sta da noi come sempre e andata forse x questo non è cambiato granché ma presuppone casa grande pazienza flessibilità da parte di tutti gli attori coinvolti e siamo una cosa molto rara a detta di tanti quasi paradossale

Laddove non si possa che deve il padre perdere del tempo scusa magari ha pure subito la separazione... Un danny x dire cosa dovrebbe fare?


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Se guadagni 1200 non ti separi saresti un pazzo resti e ognuno si fa al max gli affari propri ma fondi un mutuo soccorso tabto l affetto c'è cmq tranne alcuni casi
> 
> Triste da morire ma necessario


1200 euro è lo stipendio di tante persone che conosco.
Anche laureate.
Credo che sposarsi e eventualmente separarsi debba essere un diritto per tutti, non per chi ha più reddito.
Dalla tua risposta dovrei dedurre che la situazione attuale mostrai parecchi punti di criticità proprio per i soggetti più economicamente deboli.
Cosa che io sostengo da sempre.


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> 1200 euro è lo stipendio di tante persone che conosco.
> Anche laureate.
> Credo che sposarsi e eventualmente separarsi debba essere un diritto per tutti, non per chi ha più reddito.
> Dalla tua risposta dovrei dedurre che la situazione attuale mostrai parecchi punti di criticità proprio per i soggetti più economicamente deboli.
> Cosa che io sostengo da sempre.


E hai ragione danny
1200 è un po' bassino la media e 1500 io lavoro In un settore che so gli stip I premi eventuali.. 1500 direi
Sui diritti e certo. Ma. Non c è giustizia anche il riscatto Sociale è duro nel nostro paese a meno che non essere dotati di volontà e teste non indifferenti

Non c'è tanta giustizia


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

Io ho fatto l università lavorando
Non ho fatto master ne soggiorni all estero mai 
C'è l Ho fatta con fatica  
Ma avevo fame e voglia di emergere 
Mi è rimasta addosso una sorta di ingiustizia sociale che mi porta a guardare il contesto in cui vivo Con un po' di rabbia e scherno a volte perché mi. Conforto con gente che c'è l ha avuta più facile di me
.Non c'è giustizia in generale da sempre chi ha soldi ce l ha più facile ma si sa da sempre Danny


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma se non si può fare diversamente Brunetta cosa devono fare sti genitori?
> I padri soptitto??
> 
> I miei vivi o con me e il padre qnd torna sta da noi come sempre e andata forse x questo non è cambiato granché ma presuppone casa grande pazienza flessibilità da parte di tutti gli attori coinvolti e siamo una cosa molto rara a detta di tanti quasi paradossale
> ...


Ognuno fa come può.
Il tenore di vita si abbassa. È inevitabile.
Si fanno delle scelte.
A me fa un po’ ridere che la proposta di allocazione 50/50 venga considerata come economicamente più conveniente del versare il mantenimento. Come se il mantenimento fosse una lauta elargizione con cui il genitore allocatario (la moglie arpia) con quel versamento vivesse di ostriche e champagne e andasse alle Maldive. Ma sappiamo quanto costa un figlio? Sappiamo cosa costa un apparecchio per i denti? I libri? Le scarpe? 
È il 50/50 è possibile se entrambi hanno un reddito sufficiente anche per un alloggio. E l’alloggio dovrebbe corrispondere a dei requisiti o no?
A me sembra che ognuno guardi se stesso e i suoi tre amici e non abbia idea di come vivono i poveracci di cui leggono nelle statistiche.
I poveracci nemmeno la chiedono la separazione. Uno se ne va e dà quello che gli pare quando può. Chi resta con i figli fa due lavori e si arrabatta. 
La cameretta? I figli dormono nel divano letto con il genitore nel monolocale!
Questa proposta serve ai benestanti per punire la moglie che ha voluto separarsi (il primario la ex infermiera, l’avvocato o l’imprenditore  la ex impiegata) e conquistarsi i figli a colpi di vacanze. 
Nessuna legge può far fare qualcosa che le persone non vogliono fare. Infatti attualmente vi è una quantità di padri che si danno alla macchia, altro che voler vivere la quotidianità ed essere dissanguati dal mantenimento.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh qui si passa dal propugnare il restare insieme a qualunque costo per i figli al considerare normale far vivere i bambini in due case se economicamente conveniente.
> I figli si fanno per amore e con un pizzico di incoscienza. Poi quando la coppia va male t*utti si impoveriscon*o. Lo sappiamo bene che prima di sposarsi/convivere si fanno i conti per vedere se ce la si fa e spesso, prima dei figli, si è in una condizione da benestanti.
> Quando ci si separa crolla il tenore di vita. Si fanno i conti e si deve trovare una soluzione (per chi non ci riesce ci sono mediatori, avvocati e poi il giudice, ma costa) nell’interesse dei minori.
> *Davvero pensiamo che vivere in due case a settimane alternate*, *perdendo i contatti con i coetanei,* sia interesse dei minori?  Ma davvero?


A meno che il padre non sia in Sicilia e la mamma in Toscana, non vedo tutti questi problemi.
Ci si può arrangiare, come genitori, a vivere nello stesso quartiere in case più piccole.
C'è chi già lo fa adesso. 
Tante nostre città in Italia sono tutte piccole, spesso a portata di piedi o di bici.
Poi ovviamente non ci deve essere l'obbligo, per questo c'è la figura del mediatore familiare.
Se il papà lavora in Arabia Saudita è inevitabile che si giunga a un accordo in cui la mamma diventa l'unico genitore ove il bimbo risiede.
Ma se i genitori separati vivono in appartamenti contigui (il caso di due mie amiche di quando ero giovane) o nelle vie accanto la scuola resta la stessa, gli amici pure, non cambia nulla per il bambino, se non  letto e materasso, che non considero così determinanti per lo sviluppo di un figlio.
Oppure c'è questa soluzione
https://www.studiocataldi.it/articoli/23035-divorzio-arriva-la-casa-scomponibile.asp


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti non se ne fanno più molti...
> https://www.ilmessaggero.it/primopi...i_governo_forum_cattolici_chiesa-3794887.html


Appunto.
Da un lato, la mancanza di un sistema assistenziale.
Dall'altro il fatto che si dice che  "vorremmo dare tutto a questi figli", mentre in realtà vogliamo darci tutto. Nessuno vuole trovarsi costretto a vivere in alloggi di fortuna. E nessuno vuole  "svendere" il proprio tempo di fronte all'altro.
Nessuno vuole rinunciare.

So bene anch'io che in un mondo perfetto dove c'è lavoro ben pagato per tutti, dove soprattutto lo si trova pure a cinquant'anni, dove la cd. "flessibilità" e' un concetto che rema  (inspiegabilmente) contro il mercato stesso del lavoro, saremmo tutti capaci di avere belle case, soldi adeguati, e tempo a volontà da passare coi figli.

Ho amiche ad oggi prese ancora con l' "inserimento" dei figli nell'asilo pubblico 
Siamo a novembre.
Che facciamo?
Facciamo stare a casa il papà, così siamo in due a non lavorare?
Tutto può essere normato: spero bene che pillon sappia, che il posto fisso a tempo indeterminato oggi non e' una regola. Spero sappia la realtà non solo di chi è in proprio, ma anche delle cd. partite iva di fatto subordinate. Della precarietà dei contratti a termine, della effettiva distorsione di quelli a progetto. Degli orari su turni. E ne tenga conto, nel  "riformare". Perché è in base a quello, che poi tradurremo la sua  "bigenitorialita' paritaria". Potrei anche andare oltre, e dire che se parità di orari si traduce nello "stai con la baby-sitter", allora forse sarebbe il caso di verificare se l'altro coniuge preferisce implementare l'attività lavorativa, o magari stare con il figlio. Quello che mi viene da dire e' che non possiamo affidare le basi di una riforma sull'ottimismo. Posti di lavoro ad orario  "calmierato", con stipendi che consentono acquisti o affitti di (almeno) trilocali per entrambi e baby sitter che a sto punto fronteggino gli inserimenti all'asilo. Per non parlare delle vacanze dilatate a dismisura. I tre mesi estivi. Eccetera. Mi verrebbe da dire ben venga una legge che auspica tutto questo, in una con il raddoppio (specialmente al sud) delle opportunità lavorative. Ad una futura discriminazione che si baserà per entrambi i generi sulle  (anche solo potenzialità) di trovarsi separati "con figli al 50", eccetera eccetera.
Non fosse che non partiamo da questo.
Partiamo da una legge che "obbliga a...".
E da tante  "teste" che in virtù del solo fatto che quella legge "esiste", sono pronte a dire "io quindi ho diritto a....", al di là dell'evidenza di cui nessuno si preoccupa. E.... A cose poi fatte, quando vi è un rimedio da porre, quando i mediatori non bastano più, quando i Tribunali devono applicare una legge.... Come siamo messi in punto assistenti sociali? Che quelli stanno già oberati


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno fa come può.
> Il tenore di vita si abbassa. È inevitabile.
> Si fanno delle scelte.
> A me fa un po’ ridere che la proposta di allocazione 50/50 venga considerata come economicamente più conveniente del versare il mantenimento. Come se il mantenimento fosse una lauta elargizione con cui il genitore allocatario (la moglie arpia) con quel versamento vivesse di ostriche e champagne e andasse alle Maldive. Ma sappiamo quanto costa un figlio? Sappiamo cosa costa un apparecchio per i denti? I libri? Le scarpe?
> ...


Guarda che stiamo dice di là stessa cosa 

Sto dicendo che va bene x chi riesce a farlo quindi non deve essere obbligatoria!!!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A meno che il padre non sia in Sicilia e la mamma in Toscana, non vedo tutti questi problemi.
> Ci si può arrangiare, come genitori, a vivere nello stesso quartiere in case più piccole.
> C'è chi già lo fa adesso.
> Tante nostre città in Italia sono tutte piccole, spesso a portata di piedi o di bici.
> ...


Le case nello stesso quartiere e la collocazione 50/50 non le vedo così facili da realizzare. Resta che una imposizione è assurda.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che ognuno guardi se stesso e i suoi tre amici e non abbia idea di come vivono i poveracci di cui leggono nelle statistiche.
> I poveracci nemmeno la chiedono la separazione. Uno se ne va e dà quello che gli pare quando può. Chi resta con i figli fa due lavori e si arrabatta.
> La cameretta? I* figli dormono nel divano letto con il genitore nel monolocale!*
> *Questa proposta serve ai benestanti per punire la moglie che ha voluto separarsi (il primario la ex infermiera, l’avvocato o l’imprenditore  la ex impiegata) e conquistarsi i figli a colpi di vacanze. *
> Nessuna legge può far fare qualcosa che le persone non vogliono fare. Infatti attualmente vi è una quantità di padri che si danno alla macchia, altro che voler vivere la quotidianità ed essere dissanguati dal mantenimento.


Mah!
La situazione attuale consente molto di più se puoi pagarti dei buoni avvocati.
I cambiamenti devono esserci - che sia con questa proposta o con altre - proprio per evitare quella situazione.
E per evitare che la conseguenza inevitabile per tanti sia la casa all'asta.
O la convivenza forzata con qualcuno che ti tratta male, ti picchia o ti tradisce.

PS Mio fratello ha sempre dormito nel divano letto. E nel mio primo appartamento, 43 mq, un monolocale, prima ci vivevano in 5. Le situazioni economiche più disagiate le conosco bene per vicinanza da una vita.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Guarda che stiamo dice di là stessa cosa
> 
> Sto dicendo che va bene x chi riesce a farlo quindi non deve essere obbligatoria!!!


Infatti rafforzavo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah!
> La situazione attuale consente molto di più se puoi pagarti dei buoni avvocati.
> I cambiamenti devono esserci - che sia con questa proposta o con altre - proprio per evitare quella situazione.
> E per evitare che la conseguenza inevitabile per tanti sia la casa all'asta.
> ...


Qui stavamo parlando di questa proposta che è una stronzata.
Che bisogna trovare la soluzione ottimale che tuteli i minori caso per caso lo vogliamo tutti, meno Pillon.


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le case nello stesso quartiere e la collocazione 50/50 non le vedo così facili da realizzare. Resta che una imposizione è assurda.


E' assurdo il punto di vista.

Si parla dei diritti dei genitori, e non dei diritti dei figli.
Qualsiasi roba ne esca, non può che andare indietro, con queste premesse.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Da un lato, la mancanza di un sistema assistenziale.
> Dall'altro il fatto che si dice che  "vorremmo dare tutto a questi figli", mentre in realtà vogliamo darci tutto. Nessuno vuole trovarsi costretto a vivere in alloggi di fortuna. E nessuno vuole  "svendere" il proprio tempo di fronte all'altro.
> Nessuno vuole rinunciare.
> ...


Infatti occorre una riforma che si adegui ai tempi che sono cambiati, ma che fornisca una tutela ai soggetti più deboli (dal mio punto di vista i padri con redditi bassi e le donne prive di reddito, oltre ai... condomini che vivono nella stessa abitazione di una famiglia con casa all'asta) e limiti le possibilità dei "furbetti". 
Ci si deve arrivare...
Questa è ancora inadeguata, ma già ipotizzare un cambiamento mi rende vagamente ottimista.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' assurdo il punto di vista.
> 
> Si parla dei diritti dei genitori, e non dei diritti dei figli.
> Qualsiasi roba ne esca, non può che andare indietro, con queste premesse.


Vuole scoraggiare le separazioni.
Come tutte le visioni mirate rischia di ottenere l’effetto opposto ovvero separazioni di fatto senza ricorrere alla legge. 
Cosi come ostacolare l’aborto porta al l’aborto clandestino, non all’aumento delle nascite e delle famiglie numerose e felici. È


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le case nello stesso quartiere e la collocazione 50/50 non le vedo così facili da realizzare. Resta che una imposizione è assurda.


L'imposizione no, ma una scelta sì.
Da noi nello stesso quartiere se non nella stessa casa ci sono una quantità di bilocali disponibili...
Molto più difficile trovare 3 o 4 locali grandi.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' assurdo il punto di vista.
> 
> Si parla dei diritti dei genitori, e non dei diritti dei figli.
> Qualsiasi roba ne esca, non può che andare indietro, con queste premesse.


Si parla ANCHE dei diritti dei genitori, oltre a quelli dei figli.
Dal mio punto di vista lo considero un progresso.
Come padre, ovviamente.
Che fare un figlio per vederlo a orari prefissati e stabilititi da un giudice lo trovo triste.
Per me. Poi c'è  anche chi se ne frega.
Ovvio che a una madre non cambia molto dopo la separazione se continua a stare nella stessa casa e insieme ai figli.
Non può capire.
il trauma del distacco lo vive solo il padre quando viene lasciato o tradito.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si parla ANCHE dei diritti dei genitori, oltre a quelli dei figli.
> Dal mio punto di vista lo considero un progresso.
> Come padre, ovviamente.
> Che fare un figlio per vederlo a orari prefissati e stabilititi da un giudice lo trovo triste.
> ...


Perché tu (e @_riccardo1973 _) siete due padri presenti.
Non sono certo tutti così e non tutti per “cattiveria”, c’è chi è turnista e i figli li vede quando li accompagna a riprende da scuola e in casa non potrebbe tenerli da separato.


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si parla ANCHE dei diritti dei genitori, oltre a quelli dei figli.
> Dal mio punto di vista lo considero un progresso.
> Come padre, ovviamente.
> Che fare un figlio per vederlo a orari prefissati e stabilititi da un giudice lo trovo triste.
> ...


Conosci gli articoli 2 e 3 della nostra costituzione? Uguaglianza formale. E uguaglianza sostanziale.
Raramente ho letto in una Legge qualcosa di più bello  
Talmente bello, che calato nella realtà spesso conviene anche valutare di lasciarlo sulla carta.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché tu (e @_riccardo_ ) siete due padri presenti.
> Non sono certo tutti così e non tutti per “cattiveria”, c’è chi è turnista e i figli li vede quando li accompagna a riprende da scuola e in casa non potrebbe tenerli da separato.


Idem per le madri quando lavorano.
Chi è commessa manco più la domenica o la sera ha libera oggi.
E su turni oggi lavorano sia donne che uomini indifferentemente, quindi hanno gli stessi problemi.
Essere e volere essere padri presenti dovrebbe essere tutelato no?


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Idem per le madri quando lavorano.
> Chi è commessa manco più la domenica o la sera ha libera oggi.
> Essere e volere essere padri presenti dovrebbe essere tutelato no?


Ad essere tutelato e' il diritto dei figli ad avere sia una madre che un padre.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Idem per le madri quando lavorano.
> Chi è commessa manco più la domenica o la sera ha libera oggi.
> E su turni oggi lavorano sia donne che uomini indifferentemente, quindi hanno gli stessi problemi.
> Essere e volere essere padri presenti dovrebbe essere tutelato no?


Il problema è l’imposizione dell’OBBLIGO alla collocazione 50/50 che sarebbe stata la soluzione ottimale per te, con la vendita della casa e l’acquisto di due (sempre con ottimismo perché poi magari la casa non riesci a venderla alla cifra che supponi e le due vicine adeguate non le trovi) ecc ma non va bene per tutti e soprattutto non va bene per tutti i figli.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> V*uole scoraggiare le separazioni.*
> Come tutte le visioni mirate rischia di ottenere l’effetto opposto ovvero separazioni di fatto senza ricorrere alla legge.
> Cosi come ostacolare l’aborto porta al l’aborto clandestino, non all’aumento delle nascite e delle famiglie numerose e felici. È


Questo è quello che dicono le parti politicamente avverse.
Io ho evitato le interpretazioni ideologiche e mi sono andato a leggere un po' questo decreto e ho scoperto che...
Io avrei potuto separarmi.
Avrei avuto i diritti per ottenere quello che volevo.
Avrei avuto la garanzia che mia moglie non avrebbe cambiato città per avvicinarsi all'amante (c'è chi ha fatto di peggio... la cugina del mio collega se ne è andata col figlio in Spagna), avrei avuto ancora la possibilità di stare vicino a mia figlia di notte, avrei avuto i soldi per avere una casa anche mia, avremmo avuto un aiuto da un mediatore...
Insomma, io ci vedo solo vantaggi.
Certo, mia moglie ne avrebbe avuti meno, ma non ero io ad aver deciso quella situazione in cui eravamo trovati.
E sono anche convinto che di fronte a rischi di questo genere mia moglie ci avrebbe pensato due volte prima di tradire.
In fin dei conti lei non avrebbe mai perso niente se me ne fossi andato. Rischi zero.
Le conseguenze tutte su di me. (e su mia figlia che si sarebbe trovata in una situazione difficile) 
E' giusto?


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è l’imposizione dell’OBBLIGO alla collocazione 50/50 che sarebbe stata la soluzione ottimale per te, con la vendita della casa e l’acquisto di due (sempre con ottimismo perché poi magari la casa non riesci a venderla alla cifra che supponi e le due vicine adeguate non le trovi) ecc ma non va bene per tutti e soprattutto non va bene per tutti i figli.


Togli l'obbligo e metti l'opportunità.
E diventa un progresso perché introduce una variabile di tutela in più.


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è l’imposizione dell’OBBLIGO alla collocazione 50/50 che sarebbe stata la soluzione ottimale per te, con la vendita della casa e l’acquisto di due (sempre con ottimismo perché poi magari la casa non riesci a venderla alla cifra che supponi e le due vicine adeguate non le trovi) ecc ma non va bene per tutti e soprattutto non va bene per tutti i figli.


Siamo sicuri che andrebbe bene per il nucleo di Danny?

Esempio. 50 e 50 di tutto.

Prendiamo i soldi.

1800,lui. 1200 lei. Diamo per  "casuale" che è lei  (in quanto donna) a guadagnare di meno.
Detto così non sembra un grosso gap.
Contribuito per entrambi di 600. Da mettere sul conto  "comune".
Restano 1200 a lui.
E 600 a lei MENO un contributo da dare a lui per la casa.
Lei vive con 400.
Lui (tolto un affitto di... Toh... 700?) vive con 700.
Più o meno nel rispetto del gap iniziale.
Davvero e' adeguato?


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è l’imposizione dell’OBBLIGO alla collocazione 50/50 che sarebbe stata la soluzione ottimale per te, con la vendita della casa e l’acquisto di due (*sempre con ottimismo perché poi magari la casa non riesci a venderla alla cifra che supponi e le due vicine adeguate non le trov*i) ecc ma non va bene per tutti e soprattutto non va bene per tutti i figli.


In questo momento per meno di 100.000 euro ci sono 48 case disponibili vicine.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che andrebbe bene per il nucleo di Danny?
> 
> Esempio. 50 e 50 di tutto.
> 
> ...


I contributi sono congrui, non uguali.
Io pagherei di più, mia moglie di meno.
Se mia moglie non riuscisse a pagarmi l'affitto, si vende la casa.
200.000 euro divise per due danno 48 possibilità di acquistare un appartamento in zona.
Certo, ci si impoverisce in due, mentre prima ero solo io a impoverirmi, però...
Dal mio punto di vista è meglio.
(1800 - 600 per alimenti e mantenimento - 700 per affitto casa = 500 Questa sarebbe stata la mia condizione se mi separavo 3 anni fa. Lei 1200 + 700 + casa = 1900...).
E' giusto che un padre viva con 500 euro al mese e una madre con 1900?


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I contributi sono congrui, non uguali.
> Io pagherei di più, mia moglie di meno.
> Se mia moglie non riuscisse a pagarmi l'affitto, si vende la casa.
> 200.000 euro divise per due danno 48 possibilità di acquistare un appartamento in zona.
> ...


500 più 200 di suo "contributo" sulla casa (che ho ipotizzato). Fanno 700.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> 500 più 200 di suo "contributo" sulla casa (che ho ipotizzato). Fanno 700.


Allo stato attuale lei non sarebbe tenuta a darmi alcun contributo.
Se il giudice stabilisce una cifra per figlio e differenza di reddito la cifra è quella.
Mettiamo che si arrivi a un 500  per lei.
Restano 700 per me e 1700 per lei.
Non è equo comunque.


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Allo stato attuale lei non sarebbe tenuta a darmi alcun contributo.


Il disegno di legge lo prevede.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il disegno di legge lo prevede.


Lo trovo giusto. Anche un padre deve poter avere i soldi per una casa...
Poi con 200 euro non ci fai niente a Milano, ma viste le cifre in gioco è già molto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è quello che dicono le parti politicamente avverse.
> Io ho evitato le interpretazioni ideologiche e mi sono andato a leggere un po' questo decreto e ho scoperto che...
> Io avrei potuto separarmi.
> Avrei avuto i diritti per ottenere quello che volevo.
> ...


Con il suo stipendio tua moglie non avrebbe potuto fare niente.

Pensare che una legge sulla separazione sia un deterrente al tradimento è da rotolarsi dal ridere.
Visto che trovi la legislazione attuale così sfavorevole per gli uomini, i mariti non dovrebbero tradire.
Del resto tradiscono anche quelle che rischiano la lapidazione.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

La situazione attuale. Uso sempre me come esempio.
Mettiamo che mi fossi separato.
Il giudice stabiliva per esempio l'obbligo di passare 600 euro a moglie e figlia e andarmene di casa. Soldi per una giudiziale non ne avevo, quindi avrei perso la possibilità di usare l'addebito.
Restavo con 1200 euro. Prendevo una casa in affitto. Ammobiliata perché senza soldi per i mobili.
Tolto la pigione, restavo con 500 euro. Vendevo l'auto, niente figlia da portare in giro.
Niente telefono fisso, niente vacanze per anni, niente gite con figlia, regali ai compleanni con grandi sacrifici.
Una felpa Adidas per il suo compleanno avrebbe messo in crisi il mio menage.
Niente donne con cui uscire e offrire la cena, quindi scarse occasioni di rifarsi una vita.
Mia moglie.
1800 euro al mese totali più casa con mobili e un amante disponibile a diventare compagno.
Wow!
E io avrei dovuto mantenerla per fare una vita di merda?
Ovviamente non avendo nulla da pignorare avrei smesso di corrisponderle la cifra alle mie prime difficoltà.
Lei mi avrebbe messo in cattiva luce con la figlia, determinando un'occasione per separarmi ancora più da lei.
Ebbene, questo è la situazione attuale di tante famiglie dai redditi bassi.
Peggio ancora va se la casa assegnata ha un mutuo.
Peggio per modo di dire, perché tanto mamma e figlia sarebbero rimaste lo stesso a viverci per anni se non decenni.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il suo stipendio tua moglie non avrebbe potuto fare niente.
> 
> Pensare che una legge sulla separazione sia un deterrente al tradimento è da rotolarsi dal ridere.
> Visto che trovi la legislazione attuale così sfavorevole per gli uomini, *i mariti non dovrebbero tradire.*
> Del resto tradiscono anche quelle che rischiano la lapidazione.


L'incoscienza domina in tutti noi, ma almeno per l'uomo la punizione è assicurata.
Se fossi stato io a tradire mia moglie, lei mi avrebbe sbattuto fuori di casa e rovinato.
Sai quante volte me l'ha minacciato?
Conosce bene i suoi diritti...
Con 1200 euro un mio amico mantiene moglie e figlio a Milano.
Casa di proprietà, ovviamente.


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La situazione attuale. Uso sempre me come esempio.
> Mettiamo che mi fossi separato.
> Il giudice stabiliva per esempio l'obbligo di passare 600 euro a moglie e figlia e andarmene di casa. Soldi per una giudiziale non ne avevo, quindi avrei perso la possibilità di usare l'addebito.
> Restavo con 1200 euro. Prendevo una casa in affitto. Ammobiliata perché senza soldi per i mobili.
> ...


Stai li vah


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'incoscienza domina in tutti noi, ma almeno per l'uomo la punizione è assicurata.
> Se fossi stato io a tradire mia moglie, lei mi avrebbe sbattuto fuori di casa e rovinato.
> Sai quante volte me l'ha minacciato?
> Conosce bene i suoi diritti...
> ...


Non è giusto 
Mio figlio spero non si sposi 
Convivenza for ever Che se non sei credente poi che ti frega....


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'incoscienza domina in tutti noi, ma almeno per l'uomo la punizione è assicurata.
> Se fossi stato io a tradire mia moglie, lei mi avrebbe sbattuto fuori di casa e rovinato.
> Sai quante volte me l'ha minacciato?
> Conosce bene i suoi diritti...
> ...


Ma perché minacciarti di fare questo ?? È lei che ha tradito ! Se tu dovessi iniziare una relazione extra io capirei.  
Ti trovi intrappolato in un matrimonio in cui fai la parte del tradito, non puoi scegliere di separarti per motivi che hai già detto e in più ti fa queste minacce  ?
Mi viene il dubbio che lei ti odia. Anche il fatto di avvicinarsi e poi negarsi mi sembra crudele. 
Guarda , quando tu hai parlato di questo suo atteggiamento io ho pensato :” però potrebbe essere una vendetta “
Io provo ancora molto rancore per il tradimento subito e ho pensato a come si comporta tua moglie...ho detto: questo sì che sarebbe una bella vendetta ....ma non riesco . E sai che quando nel tradito c'è rancore la vendetta è dietro l’angolo.
Non capisco perché è lei ad avercela con te.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma perché minacciarti di fare questo ?? È lei che ha tradito ! Se tu dovessi iniziare una relazione extra io capirei.
> Ti trovi intrappolato in un matrimonio in cui fai la parte del tradito, non puoi scegliere di separarti per motivi che hai già detto e in più ti fa queste minacce  ?
> Mi viene il dubbio che lei ti odia. Anche il fatto di avvicinarsi e poi negarsi mi sembra crudele.
> Guarda , quando tu hai parlato di questo suo atteggiamento io ho pensato :” però potrebbe essere una vendetta “
> ...


No, sono parole che sono state usate nelle discussioni per gestire posizioni di potere.
E' un modo abbastanza comune nelle persone per tentare di mettere sotto l'altro quando potrebbe fare qualcosa che non ti conviene.
Lei non mi odia, mi vuole bene, ma ha una sua componente egoistica abbastanza accentuata che emerge in queste situazioni.
Quando si discute e si litiga, le parole volano e vengono usate esattamente come i pugni in un combattimento.
Sono armi. Esattamente come le parolacce e gli insulti che mediamente usano tutti quando si litiga.
Sarebbe invece preoccupante se gli stessi concetti venissero usati nei momenti tranquilli...


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, sono parole che sono state usate nelle discussioni per gestire posizioni di potere.
> E' un modo per tentare di mettere sotto l'altro quando potrebbe fare qualcosa che non ti conviene.
> Lei non mi odia, mi vuole bene, ma ha una sua componente egoistica abbastanza accentuata.
> Quando si discute e si litiga, le parole volano e vengono usate esattamente come i pugni in un combattimento.
> ...


Avvicinarsi per poi negarsi ?
Lo si fa in un contesto tranquillo, non durante una lite e mi sembra proprio un’azione premeditata.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La situazione attuale. Uso sempre me come esempio.
> Mettiamo che mi fossi separato.
> Il giudice stabiliva per esempio l'obbligo di passare 600 euro a moglie e figlia e andarmene di casa. Soldi per una giudiziale non ne avevo, quindi avrei perso la possibilità di usare l'addebito.
> Restavo con 1200 euro. Prendevo una casa in affitto. Ammobiliata perché senza soldi per i mobili.
> ...


Però ho idea che tu abbia bisogno di un consulente finanziario. C’è chi con quella entrata mantiene una famiglia e c’è chi single si paga il mutuo e risparmia.


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ho idea che tu abbia bisogno di un consulente finanziario. C’è chi con quella entrata mantiene una famiglia e c’è chi single si paga il mutuo e risparmia.


1800 una famiglia Brunetta dimmi dove non a Milano dove un affitto mutuo si aggira sui 700 poi tutte le spese  cibo libri benzina assicurazione scuola un attività anche comunale sportiva abbigliam se ti capita un apparecchio o 2 lenti sei dai ciap

Un  single ok ma la famiglia davvero no

Forse intendevi più entrata della moglie allora si


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Avvicinarsi per poi negarsi ?
> Lo si fa in un contesto tranquillo, non durante una lite e mi sembra proprio un’azione premeditata.


Danny la ama 
Lei sa che può fare il diavolo a 4 che tanto..lui la giustifica
Sempre.


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, sono parole che sono state usate nelle discussioni per gestire posizioni di potere.
> E' un modo abbastanza comune nelle persone per tentare di mettere sotto l'altro quando potrebbe fare qualcosa che non ti conviene.
> Lei non mi odia, mi vuole bene, ma ha una sua componente egoistica abbastanza accentuata che emerge in queste situazioni.
> Quando si discute e si litiga, le parole volano e vengono usate esattamente come i pugni in un combattimento.
> ...


Danny parli di lei come di una figlia adolescente 
E una donna madre e matura 
Scusami ma non si possono sentire le sue esternazioni dopo tutto ciò che ha fatto anche se dette litigando


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Danny parli di lei come di una figlia adolescente
> E una donna madre e matura
> Scusami ma non si possono sentire le sue esternazioni dopo tutto ciò che ha fatto anche se dette litigando


Ho la stessa impressione.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> 1800 una famiglia Brunetta dimmi dove non a Milano dove un affitto mutuo si aggira sui 700 poi tutte le spese  cibo libri benzina assicurazione scuola un attività anche comunale sportiva abbigliam se ti capita un apparecchio o 2 lenti sei dai ciap
> 
> Un  single ok ma la famiglia davvero no
> 
> Forse intendevi più entrata della moglie allora si


Ci sono persone che ci riescono proprio a Milano con meno. 
Le conosco, hanno la mia ammirazione.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ho idea che tu abbia bisogno di un consulente finanziario. C’è chi con quella entrata mantiene una famiglia e c’è chi single si paga il mutuo e risparmia.


Tre paia di occhiali per me (miope, presbite, sole)
Due per la figlia (miope e sole)
Due per la moglie.
Più lenti a contatto.
Ogni paio 500 euro.
Ogni due anni gli occhiali si cambiano per usura.
Due auto. E grazie a Sala ho ora 350 euro di rata per quella nuova per 5 anni quando potevo tenermi l'altra per qualche anno ancora e risparmiare.
7 euro fino all'anno scorso ogni giorno di mensa per la figlia.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Danny parli di lei come di una figlia adolescente
> E una donna madre e matura
> Scusami ma non si possono sentire le sue esternazioni dopo tutto ciò che ha fatto anche se dette litigando


Mah, la conosco bene. 
L'ultima volta le ho risposto solo 'va bene, separiamoci'.
Silenzio.
Bisogna sapere a quali parole dare peso...


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che ci riescono proprio a Milano con meno.
> Le conosco, hanno la mia ammirazione.


A pane e patate senza concedersi nulla ma è vita? 
Se non hai casa di proprietà spiegami come fai dai 
500 euro di affitto 
Assicuraz auto 
Bollo
Benzina 
Un cellulare lo avranno 
400 euro di cibo in 4 al mese 
Luce gas 
Poi ok forse non paghi i libri hai esenzioni 

In 4 forse c'è la fai salvo imprevisti 
E se venisse a mancare Quell unica fonte sei gambe all Aria ammirazione ma pure Incoscienza 
Io fossi in lei almeno un ptime....


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che ci riescono proprio a Milano con meno.
> Le conosco, hanno la mia ammirazione.


Dipende da cosa tagli.
Le spese fisse no.
Se cominci a tagliare quelle mediche mi riesce difficile provare ammirazione.
Ne conosco anch'io, so di cosa parlo.
Ho vissuto da solo con mutuo e stipendio da un milione.
Ho arredato casa recuperando mobili buttati e con gli scaffali da cantina Ikea.
E non facevo telefonate per risparmiare sulla bolletta.


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tre paia di occhiali per me (miope, presbite, sole)
> Due per la figlia (miope e sole)
> Due per la moglie.
> Più lenti a contatto.
> ...


Ma appunto 
Se non metti occhiali hai esenzioni su tutto e vi i al limite della povertà  capirai...


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa tagli.
> Le spese fisse no.
> Se cominci a tagliare quelle mediche mi riesce difficile provare ammirazione.
> Ne conosco anch'io, so di cosa parlo.
> ...


Io l Unica che conoscevo erano depressi esauriti e il figlio Si ammazzava di canne forza sentire lamentarsi e piangere 
Che prospettiva
Qnd morì mio padre seMia madre no avesse lavorato erano bei cazzi nonostante reversibilità 
Io la. Fortuna di o essere carina e fare laHostess Marlboro studianoid gg e lavorando la sera  se No finivo a lavorare di giorno altroché


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tre paia di occhiali per me (miope, presbite, sole)
> Due per la figlia (miope e sole)
> Due per la moglie.
> Più lenti a contatto.
> ...


Non credo proprio che tutti i miopi spendano così. 
E ovvio non si tengono due auto se si vuole risparmiare. 
Naturale che i soldi ti servano per mantenere il tenore di vita. Ma è come se Bonolis dicesse che l’aereo privato costa.


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, la conosco bene.
> L'ultima volta le ho risposto solo 'va bene, separiamoci'.
> Silenzio.
> Bisogna sapere a quali parole dare peso...


O è stronza o un po' psichiatrica


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che tutti i miopi spendano così.
> E ovvio non si tengono due auto se si vuole risparmiare.
> Naturale che i soldi ti servano per mantenere il tenore di vita. Ma è come se Bonolis dicesse che l’aereo privato costa.


Sulla base di cosa non credi?
Le lenti costano in base alla gradazione e una montatura che non si rompe in due giorni non la paghi 50 euro. 
Più sei miope e più paghi.
Di una macchina puoi farne a meno, certo.
In passato lo abbiamo fatto. 
Ma se  anche mia moglie vuole la sua auto per non dipendere da me glielo devo impedire?
Un po' tutti vogliano essere autonomi.
Se poi ti bloccano pure i diesel di 10 anni... i costi aumentano.
Pensare che si possa guardare con gioia alla decrescita è utopico.
Ognuno di noi vuole crescere e stare bene sfruttando tutte le opportunità.
Oggi avere le canottiere rammendate come aveva anche il mio capo ricco di un tempo non è più visto come socialmente  accettabile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sulla base di cosa non credi?
> Le lenti costano in base alla gradazione e una montatura che non si rompe in due giorni non la paghi 50 euro.
> Più sei miope e più paghi.
> Di una macchina puoi farne a meno, certo.
> ...


Ci sonomiopi con reddito basso e portano gli occhiali. O non mangiano o spendono meno.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sonomiopi con reddito basso e portano gli occhiali. O non mangiano o spendono meno.


O hanno occhiali con cui vedono male o hanno miopie basse.
Va che dove posso risparmiare lo faccio...
500 euro è il minimo per montatura robusta e lenti ultrasottili con strato antiriflesso  per grandi miopi. Le fanno solo due case.
Il resto, come le economiche lenti in vetro, lo lascio a chi ha al massimo 3 diottrie da correggere e può anche stare senza occhiali.
Nessuno in famiglia è in quella situazione.
Ovviamente escludendo il costo della visita oculistica obbligatoria per chi ha problemi di vista.
40 euro con Unisalute il minimo.


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Non ho modo di mettermi davanti al computer.
Quando posso, copio incollo il disegno di legge.

Così ne parliamo meglio. 

Se qualcuno lo può fare meglio ancora, che ad aspettare me....


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> O hanno occhiali con cui vedono male o hanno miopie basse.
> Va che dove posso risparmiare lo faccio...
> 500 euro è il minimo per montatura robusta e lenti ultrasottili con strato antiriflesso  per grandi miopi. Le fanno solo due case.
> Il resto, come le economiche lenti in vetro, lo lascio a chi ha al massimo 3 diottrie da correggere e può anche stare senza occhiali.
> ...


Ma, Danny non sentirti in dovere di giustificare le tue spese
E squallido fare i
Conti in tasca ed è assodato che in 4 con 1800 sei sulla soglia, della povertà poche balle se non hai casa tua di proprietà che se poi ti parte un tetto o facciata da fare sono cmq cazzi 
1800 single un conto 1800 in 4 pensare di vivere decente è utopia penarse  di vivere a patate e pane togliendo ogni sfizio forse si fa... ma dimmi che sei felice e sorridente no 

io ho a che fare con la popola di molte aziende di produzione e ve lo dico io come campano andando dall assistente di fabbrica.. Quella sociale
Poi c'è pure che è pieno di rate ma xche punta ad avere qualcosa in più con l esca del finanziamento 
Non vale x chi si indebita  xchè ignorante e si prende iPhone sia chiaro

Ma padri di famiglia magari x mandare la figlia in gita e non dire sempre di no

Ci sta eh.


----------



## Moni (14 Novembre 2018)

Per non parlare se un genitore anziano non è più autosufficiente

Lì vai a, ridere con 1800

A meno di sgravi pazzeschi non so se con un isee molto basso ti danno diritto a cada di cura o un ospizio fatiscente...davvero magari poi ti aiutano 

Dai no 1800 in 3 follia in 4 impossibile

Poi c'è da dire che io tenterei di guadagnare di più ma anche li il riscatto lo gai se puoi studiare specializzarti o hai avuto le palle a 18 anni di andare via imparare molto bene una lingua (compito anche di noi genitori spingerli...)


----------



## riccardo1973 (15 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Stai li vah


ciao Danny, (questa è la mia situazione attuale....) se avessi avuto casa di proprietà già finita di pagare dove poterti trasferire, se non foste stati sposati ma conviventi e basta, se alla fine vi accordavate per una somma pari a 350 euro al mese per tua figlia, ti saresti separato?


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao Danny, (questa è la mia situazione attuale....) se avessi avuto casa di proprietà già finita di pagare dove poterti trasferire, se non foste stati sposati ma conviventi e basta, se alla fine vi accordavate per una somma pari a 350 euro al mese per tua figlia, ti saresti separato?


Se ci fosse stato un accordo anche sulla gestione dei tempi con la figlia, sì!
D'altronde a lei io la mia proposta l'avevo fatta.
Metà del valore della casa (circa 80.000) e poi le avrei passato 500 euro più spese figlia da dividere.
Rifiutata anche se ne aveva le possibilità.


----------

